# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  προβληματα με το αγορι μου

## kapakapa

Γεια σας ειμαι ενα νεο μελος και αποφασισα να γραψω το προβλημα που εχω.Το τελευταιο μηνα ειμαι με εναν υπεροχο ανθρωπο...κανει πολλα πραγματα για να ειμαι εγω καλα.Οτι θελω το εχω..παρολαυτα ομως πριν δυο μολις μερες εμαθε ενα ασχημο συμβαν που αφορα το παρελθον μου..μια ξεπετα της μιας βραδιας..που εγινε τεσσερις μηνες πριν καν τον γνωρισω..η αληθεια ειναι οτι επεσε πολυ ψυχολογικα..ειπε οτι δεν το περιμενε αυτο απο μενα..και οτι απογοητευτηκε που ακουσε κατι τετοιο και μαλιστα οχι απο μενα.Ειπε οτι εχει ξενερωσει αφανταστα με αυτο το γεγονος...του ειπα να μου δωσει μια ευκαιρια να επανορθωσω..να του πω τα παντα για μενα..να μην βρεθει παλι σε αυτη τη θεση..δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω..δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι τον πειραξε τοσο πολυ σε σημειο να θελει να χωρισουμε...οποιαδηποτε αποψη επι του θεματος θα με βοηθουσε..ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα..

----------


## kerasi

Δεν είναι σπάνιο αυτο που περιγράφεις με το φίλο σου και θα σου πρότεινα αυτο που λες να του πεις τα παντα για σενα να μη το κάνεις, γιατι θα ναι χειρότερα, πολυ χειρότερα, πίστεψέ με. Οι άνδρες κάνουν εικόνες στο μυαλό τους και ζηλεύουν υπέρμετρα το παρελθόν. Εσυ με το παιδί εκείνο που βρεθήκατε τοτε, τι επικοινωνία έχεις κρατήσει; Βλεπόσαστε κάπου αλλου μήπως;

----------


## Natalia_sups

Βασικα δεν καταλαβα...να επανορθωσεις για τι πραγμα ακριβως; 
Δεν τον απατησες, δεν ησασταν καν μαζι οταν εγινε. 
Πως ακριβως τον αφορα το παρελθον σου; 
Ειναι απαραδεκτος βασικα...επρεπε να του ειχες εξηγησει δυο πραγματακια και να τον ειχες βαλει στη θεση του αντι να αισθανεσαι ασχημα και υπολογη.
Δεν του οφειλεις καμια εξηγηση, αυτος σου οφειλει εξηγηση γιατι συζηταει το παρελθον σου με τριτους και σε κατακρινει σα καμια πατσαβουρα λες και δεν ξερει ποια εισαι, δεν σε ζει, δεν απολαμβανει μια ομορφη σχεση μαζι σου και δεν σε εμπιστευεται....Αν θελει να χωρισετε για αυτο το πραγμα καλυτερα, θα γλιτωσεις απο εναν κομπλεξικο ανθρωπο.

----------


## kapakapa

Δεν εχω κρατησει καμια επικοινωνια με αυτον οτι εγινε εγινε ενα βραδυ και μαλιστα ουτε καν απο κοντα μεσω τσατ και απο τοτε δεν ξαναμιλησα ποτε.παρα πανω καποιες φορες που μου εστειλε ενα γεια τι κανεις τα τυπικα.οχι κατι αλλο,πονηρο η οτιδηποτε τετοιο.

----------


## kapakapa

> Βασικα δεν καταλαβα...να επανορθωσεις για τι πραγμα ακριβως; 
> Δεν τον απατησες, δεν ησασταν καν μαζι οταν εγινε. 
> Πως ακριβως τον αφορα το παρελθον σου; 
> Ειναι απαραδεκτος βασικα...επρεπε να του ειχες εξηγησει δυο πραγματακια και να τον ειχες βαλει στη θεση του αντι να αισθανεσαι ασχημα και υπολογη.
> Δεν του οφειλεις καμια εξηγηση, αυτος σου οφειλει εξηγηση γιατι συζηταει το παρελθον σου με τριτους και σε κατακρινει σα καμια πατσαβουρα λες και δεν ξερει ποια εισαι, δεν σε ζει, δεν απολαμβανει μια ομορφη σχεση μαζι σου και δεν σε εμπιστευεται....Αν θελει να χωρισετε για αυτο το πραγμα καλυτερα, θα γλιτωσεις απο εναν κομπλεξικο ανθρωπο.


βρισκεις απραδεκτη τη συμπεριφορα του? συγκεκριμενα ειπε πως εχει ξενερωσει αφανταστα οταν το μαθε εχασε τη γη κατω απ τα ποδια του,δε το περιμενε με τιποτα απο μενα και μου ειπε πως ειτε θα συνεχισουμε να μαστε μα2ι και αυτος θα εχει ξενερωσει ειτε θα το βρισκομαστε και θα χουμε μια καλη επαφη,εναν καφε και ενα γεια στο δρομο.και απο κει και περα οτι προκυψει..ολα αυτα βεβαια αφου περιμενει καποιες εξηγησεις απο μενα

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ρε σοβαρα τωρα;;;; Για τσατ κι ολας; 
Κοπελα μου δεν το βλεπεις τωρα αλλα οταν τελειωσει αυτη η σχεση θα δεις πως απο τετοιους αντρες πρεπει να ΤΡΕΧΕΙΣ...στο ενδιαμεσο δικαιολογησου του οσο θες, ευχαριστησου τη σχεση οσο κραταει κλπ...

----------


## kerasi

Τι σκέφτεσαι να του πεις οταν μιλήσετε;

----------


## kapakapa

> Ρε σοβαρα τωρα;;;; Για τσατ κι ολας; 
> Κοπελα μου δεν το βλεπεις τωρα αλλα οταν τελειωσει αυτη η σχεση θα δεις πως απο τετοιους αντρες πρεπει να ΤΡΕΧΕΙΣ...στο ενδιαμεσο δικαιολογησου του οσο θες, ευχαριστησου τη σχεση οσο κραταει κλπ...


δεν ξερω τι να κανω,αληθεια..κανει τα παντα για μενα..δεν ειμαι διατεθημενη να τον χασω για ενα γεγονος του παρελθοντος..αυτο δεν καταλαβαινει...και εγω δεν ξερω τι μπορω να κανω για να μην νιωθει απογοητευμενος απο μενα

----------


## kapakapa

> Τι σκέφτεσαι να του πεις οταν μιλήσετε;


το παρελθον μου..αυτο ηθελε να μαθει..

----------


## Natalia_sups

> βρισκεις απραδεκτη τη συμπεριφορα του? συγκεκριμενα ειπε πως εχει ξενερωσει αφανταστα οταν το μαθε εχασε τη γη κατω απ τα ποδια του,δε το περιμενε με τιποτα απο μενα και μου ειπε πως ειτε θα συνεχισουμε να μαστε μα2ι και αυτος θα εχει ξενερωσει ειτε θα το βρισκομαστε και θα χουμε μια καλη επαφη,εναν καφε και ενα γεια στο δρομο.και απο κει και περα οτι προκυψει..ολα αυτα βεβαια αφου περιμενει καποιες εξηγησεις απο μενα


Ναι το βρισκω απαραδεκτο...δηλαδη γιατι σε θελει και σε αγαπαει και σε θελει επειδη εισαι καμια αγνη παρθενα; Για αυτη την μονοδιαστατη ΙΔΕΑ μονο; Το οτι ξενερωσε τοσο ευκολα αυτο μου δειχνει...οχι οτι θελει εσενα για ΕΣΕΝΑ. Τοσο σε βλεπει σαν το πολυπλευρο ολοκληρωμενο ατομο που εισαι και σε σεβεται; Συγνωμη κι ολας και παρτουζα να ειχες κανει στο παρελθον δεν θα επρεπε να τον αφορα/ενοχλει. Ναι ειναι απαραδεκτος. 
Ζητα του κι εσυ λεπτομερη λογαριασμο για καθε ερωτικη του εμπειρια στο παρελθον λοιπον...εκτος κι α ν δεν εχει και για αυτο κομπλαρει.

----------


## kerasi

Θα του τονίσεις οτι με το παιδί εκείνο δεν έχεις καμμια επαφή, θα τον σβήσεις απο το φβ αν είστε φιλοι και οτι δε θα του ξαναμιλήσεις ποτε. Παίζει ρόλο αυτο που σου λέω.

----------


## kapakapa

> Ναι το βρισκω απαραδεκτο...δηλαδη γιατι σε θελει και σε αγαπαει και σε θελει επειδη εισαι καμια αγνη παρθενα; Για αυτη την μονοδιαστατη ΙΔΕΑ μονο; Το οτι ξενερωσε τοσο ευκολα αυτο μου δειχνει...οχι οτι θελει εσενα για ΕΣΕΝΑ. Τοσο σε βλεπει σαν το πολυπλευρο ολοκληρωμενο ατομο που εισαι και σε σεβεται; Συγνωμη κι ολας και παρτουζα να ειχες κανει στο παρελθον δεν θα επρεπε να τον αφορα/ενοχλει. Ναι ειναι απαραδεκτος. 
> Ζητα του κι εσυ λεπτομερη λογαριασμο για καθε ερωτικη του εμπειρια στο παρελθον λοιπον...εκτος κι α ν δεν εχει και για αυτο κομπλαρει.


παρελθον εχει και μαλιστα μεγαλο.ξερω καποια πραγματα για το παρελθον του χωρις λεπτομερειες.δεν με ενδιαφερουν τοσο οι λεπτομερειες γιατι ειναι παρελθον και δεν τον κρινω απο αυτο το πραγμα.αλλα απο το πως ειναι στο παρον.πως φερεται σε μενα.θελω πολυ να τα ξανα βρουμε.αλλα δεν ξερω το πως...δεν ξερω τι να του πω..και ολο αυτο για ενα τσατ..θεωρει πως τα μηνυματα εχουν μεινει και δεν ξερει ποσοι τα εχουν δει..

----------


## kapakapa

> Θα του τονίσεις οτι με το παιδί εκείνο δεν έχεις καμμια επαφή, θα τον σβήσεις απο το φβ αν είστε φιλοι και οτι δε θα του ξαναμιλήσεις ποτε. Παίζει ρόλο αυτο που σου λέω.


το εχω ηδη κανει χωρις να μου το πει ο ιδιος..

----------


## Natalia_sups

> παρελθον εχει και μαλιστα μεγαλο.ξερω καποια πραγματα για το παρελθον του χωρις λεπτομερειες.δεν με ενδιαφερουν τοσο οι λεπτομερειες γιατι ειναι παρελθον και δεν τον κρινω απο αυτο το πραγμα.αλλα απο το πως ειναι στο παρον.πως φερεται σε μενα.θελω πολυ να τα ξανα βρουμε.αλλα δεν ξερω το πως...δεν ξερω τι να του πω..και ολο αυτο για ενα τσατ..θεωρει πως τα μηνυματα εχουν μεινει και δεν ξερει ποσοι τα εχουν δει..


Θα του εξηγησεις λοιπον οτι οπως αυτος εχει ενα παρελθον αλλα δε σε νοιαζει και κοιτας το παρον και το πως φερεται απεναντι σου ετσι και εσυ εχεις παρελθον και δεν θα επρεπε να τον νοιαζει αλλα να κοιταει το παρον σας μαζι και οτι του φερεσαι τιμια στη σχεση σας. 
Επισης να του πεις οτι κι εσυ εχασες τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια σου που ο υποτιθεμενος ανθρωπος σου σε κατακρινει τοσο ευκολα, οτι θα περιμενες τη διαπομπευση απο τη κυρα κατινα τη γειτονισσα απεναντι αλλα οχι απο τον ανθρωπο που λεει οτι σε αγαπα. Και οτι δεν νμσε σεβεται και δεν νοιαζεται στα αληθεια για εσενα αν ξενερωνει τοσο ευκολα με κατι τετοιο.

----------


## kapakapa

> Θα του εξηγησεις λοιπον οτι οπως αυτος εχει ενα παρελθον αλλα δε σε νοιαζει και κοιτας το παρον και το πως φερεται απεναντι σου ετσι και εσυ εχεις παρελθον και δεν θα επρεπε να τον νοιαζει αλλα να κοιταει το παρον σας μαζι και οτι του φερεσαι τιμια στη σχεση σας. 
> Επισης να του πεις οτι κι εσυ εχασες τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια σου που ο υποτιθεμενος ανθρωπος σου σε κατακρινει τοσο ευκολα, οτι θα περιμενες τη διαπομπευση απο τη κυρα κατινα τη γειτονισσα απεναντι αλλα οχι απο τον ανθρωπο που λεει οτι σε αγαπα. Και οτι δεν νμσε σεβεται και δεν νοιαζεται στα αληθεια για εσενα αν ξενερωνει τοσο ευκολα με κατι τετοιο.


ξενερωσε με 10 μηνυματα...που να εκανα κατι κιολας...ειναι υπερβολικος..απλα εχω δεθει μα2ι του...τον εβλεπα καθε μερα οσες ωρες ηθελα βγαιναμε σε κοινες παρεες ηξεραν οι φιλοι μας για μας..ηξερα ποια του εστελνε,τι εκανε και που πηγαινε ανα πασα ωρα και στιγμη...δεν μου χει δωσει το παραμικρο δικαιωμα ουτε εγω βεβαια..απλα εμαθε αυτο..και με εκρινε πολυ σκληρα...

----------


## Remedy

> μπαινει στο φβ ανεβα2ει τραγουδι το δεν σε συγχωρω...στελνω στα καπακια μηνυμα..τον ρωταω τι επαθες? τιποτα σου λεω μου απανταει.του λεω καλα μη βαρας κιολας δεν ξαναλεω τιποτα .αν φταιω καπου πες το μου και μου κανει δεν φταις..τα λεμε καληνυχτα


τον τυπο τον ξερεις ΠΑΡΑ πολυ συντομο χρονικο διαστημα. αν επιπλεον βαλεις οτι σε αυτο το συντομο διαστημα εγιναν και τα μπερδεματα με τον φιλο του και ξενερωσε(αρα τον απενοχοποιησες στο ποσο σωστος πρεπει να ειναι απεναντι σου), το οτι ειχε παρελθον σε σεξουαλικες σχεσεις κλπ, να μην εισαι καθολου σιγουρη οτι δεν παιζει και με αλλη/ες και τα μηνυματα οντως δεν ηταν για σενα.

γενικως, στραβωσε το πραγμα πολυ πριν αποκτησετε αμοιβαια εμπιστοσυνη.

εσυ επικεντρωσου στο θεμα της πιθανης εγκυμοσυνης, οχι με ανησυχια και αναμονη, αλλα με ενα ΤΕΣΤ.
επισης, κακως τον εβαλες στην αγωνια για το τεστ γιατι οπως σωστα λεει ο αλαφροτετοιος, πιθανον και ειναι σε επικοινωνια μεχρι να βεβαιωθει οτι δεν τρεχει κατι και οπως λεει η νατ, δειχνεις να ψαχνεις αφορμες να επικοινωνησεις και να τον κανεις να ασχοληθιει για λογο ΑΛΛΟΝ απο το αν θελει να ειστε μαζι.

----------


## Remedy

> 3ο τηλεφωνο ..με ρωτησε αν θα βγω που θα παω με ποιον και αν ειμαι καλα...και μαλιστα μου ειπε οτι περιμενε μια κοπελα που μενει στιο διπλανο διαμερισμα απο αυτον στην ιδια περιοχη να τη παρει να τη γυρισει αυτος στο σπιτι της..και εγω νευρισα!!! σπασιμο ολο αυτο?


ξερω κι εγω βρε καπα?
τα εχεις μπερδεψει πολυ με τις αποκαλυψεις περι αναγουλας και δεν ξερουμε αν επικοινωνει απο αγχος μηπως μπλεξει η απο πραγματικο ενδιαφερον.
μηπως θελει να βγει με την γειτονισα και κανει προλογο και φοβαται μην σε πετυχει εξω και ρωτησε που θα βρισκεσαι?
αν ηθελε να βγειτε γιατι δεν το ειπε?

----------


## anxious4ever

> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως "ετυχε" να κανεις κατι με φιλο του.
> δλδ, τι πιθανοτητα ειχε αυτο αν εισασταν αγνωστοι???
> εκτος αν τους γνωρισες και τους δυο στο φμ. τοτε σε δικτυωνει αυτοματα με το περιβαλλον τους.
> ηταν μονο συμπτωση? ειστε και οι δυο στην ιδια παρεα? η γνωρισες τον εναν μεσω του αλλου???
> να ξερεις οτι αυτο που τον ενοχλησε δεν ηταν οτι ¨κατι" εκανες. αλλα το οτι ηταν με φιλο του. αν κιολας εχει παραδεχτει στον φιλο του οτι αυτη που συνομιλουσε εισαι εσυ, ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα...


κ γω ρε remendy ...εχω την ιδια ακριβως απορια..πως γινεται αυτο το πραμα??
ουτε σε ταινιες δεν γινονται..η μαλλον σε ταινιες γινονται ...στην πραγαμτικοτητα πραμα σπανιοτατο.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Aπο την στιγμη που κανες κατι με φιλο του (εστω και οχι στενο) να ξερεις οτι δεν παιζει να σε δει σοβαρα και κατα τη γνωμη μου θα εξαφανιστει οταν μαθει οτι δεν εισαι εγγυος.Ειδικα οταν ηταν ξεπετα και ο αλλος εχει δειξει τα μηνυματα,που σημαινει οτι θα χεις σταμπαριστει σαν ευκολη στον κυκλο του.
> 
> Επισης,να προσεχεις στο σεξ αλλη φορα,εχεις ευθυνη οχι μονο απεναντι στον εαυτο σου,αλλα και στους επομενους που θα βρεις.Το προφυλακτικο δεν ειναι μονο για την εγγυμοσυνη αλλα και για τις αρρωστιες.
> 
> Πολλοι αντρες πλεον πανε σε μπουρδελα (ακομα και αν εχουν κοπελα,για να βγαζουν γουστα) και τα ΣΜΝ εχουν αυξηθει πολυ.


συμφωνω επισης απολυτα! μα τι παιδια ειστε εσεις?? με καλυπτετε σε ολα!! δεν προκαμω να γραψω τιποτα πια...πτου πτου σας μπουμπουκια μου!

----------


## Stavros

Εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι το εξής:
Η Kapakapa πριν γνωρίσει τον τωρινό,''έπαιζε'' με έναν τυπά αλλά δεν είχαν σχέση.Τουλάχιστον η ίδια δεν το λέει σχέση.
Και ο τωρινός βρήκε μηνύματα της Kapakapa που έστελνε στον άλλον τυπά,τα οποία,από ότι δήλωσε η ίδια,είχαν σεξουαλικό περιεχόμενο.
Αυτοί οι 2 άντρες ήταν φίλοι.Όχι κολλητοί,αλλά ήταν έστω γνωστοί-φίλοι.
Και ο πρώην έδειξε τα μηνύματα σεξουαλικού περιεχόμενου στον νυν,και ο νυν ξενέρωσε.
Σύμφωνα με τον νυν,πειράχτηκε γιατί δεν της το είχε πει η Kapakapa.
Aλλά μεταξύ μας πιο πολύ πειράχτηκε γιατί του θίχτηκε ο εγωισμός προφανώς και επίσης λόγω του ότι ήταν φίλος με αυτόν τον τυπά.
Μπορεί να έχει παιχτεί και η ακόλουθη (φανταστική αλλά ενδεχομένως ρεαλιστική) συζήτηση μεταξύ των 2 ανδρών:

Πρώην:Έλα ρε συ,με την Kapakapa τα έχεις?Είχε παικτεί κάτι και μεταξύ μας πριν 5 μήνες,στο έχει αναφέρει ποτέ?
Νυν:Σοβαρά,αλήθεια λες ρε συ?
Πρώην:Nαι ρε μαλάκα σου λέω.Δες εδώ τι μου έστελνε κατά διαστήματα!

Και στανταράκι αυτός θα έδειξε τα πιο πικάντικα μηνύματα στο Νυν...Κλασικός μαλάκας κι αυτός...
Και,τέλος πάντων,φθάσαμε ως εδώ...

Εγώ αυτό έχω καταλάβει από την ιστορία.Αλλά ας μας το ξεκαθαρίσει καλύτερα η Kapakapa για να μην κάνουμε κάποιο λάθος...

----------


## Remedy

ναι ρε σταυρο, πιθανο σεναριο, αλλα πως "ετυχε" να ειναι φιλοι αυτοι οι δυο???
εχεις σεναριο γι αυτο?

----------


## Stavros

> ναι ρε σταυρο, πιθανο σεναριο, αλλα πως "ετυχε" να ειναι φιλοι αυτοι οι δυο???
> εχεις σεναριο γι αυτο?


Έλα ντε...Τόσο κόσμος και αυτή με 2 φίλους πήγε και μπλέχτηκε??Και μένα κάτι με χαλάει σε αυτήν την ιστορία...
Μήπως δεν το ήξερε η κοπέλα ρε συ?Και απλά να έτυχε?

----------


## Remedy

> Έλα ντε...Τόσο κόσμος και αυτή με 2 φίλους πήγε και μπλέχτηκε??Και μένα κάτι με χαλάει σε αυτήν την ιστορία...
> Μήπως δεν το ήξερε η κοπέλα ρε συ?Και απλά να έτυχε?


η κοπελα, φυσικα και δεν το ηξερε. αλλα ΠΩΣ ετυχε?

----------


## Stavros

Στατιστικά έχει 1% - 2% πιθανότητα να συμβεί.Μάλλον είναι σε αυτό το ποσοστό.
Υπάρχουν γκρίζα σημεία που χρήζουν περαιτέρω διευκρίνισης...

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι το εξής:
> Η Kapakapa πριν γνωρίσει τον τωρινό,''έπαιζε'' με έναν τυπά αλλά δεν είχαν σχέση.Τουλάχιστον η ίδια δεν το λέει σχέση.
> Και ο τωρινός βρήκε μηνύματα της Kapakapa που έστελνε στον άλλον τυπά,τα οποία,από ότι δήλωσε η ίδια,είχαν σεξουαλικό περιεχόμενο.
> Αυτοί οι 2 άντρες ήταν φίλοι.Όχι κολλητοί,αλλά ήταν έστω γνωστοί-φίλοι.
> Και ο πρώην έδειξε τα μηνύματα σεξουαλικού περιεχόμενου στον νυν,και ο νυν ξενέρωσε.
> Σύμφωνα με τον νυν,πειράχτηκε γιατί δεν της το είχε πει η Kapakapa.
> Aλλά μεταξύ μας πιο πολύ πειράχτηκε γιατί του θίχτηκε ο εγωισμός προφανώς και επίσης λόγω του ότι ήταν φίλος με αυτόν τον τυπά.
> Μπορεί να έχει παιχτεί και η ακόλουθη (φανταστική αλλά ενδεχομένως ρεαλιστική) συζήτηση μεταξύ των 2 ανδρών:
> 
> ...


 κ γω αυτο ακριβως υποθετω...λογικα ναι θιχτηκε ο αλλος γιατι σου λεει...τωρα ο φιλος μου ξερει τα παντα περι σεξουαλικου για την γκομενα μου..μπορω να την παρω στα σοβαρα?
καλο θα μας εκανε να βαλουμε την θεση μας ..στην θεση του τυπου..
πχ αν εγω εκανα κατι με τον δικο μου..κ ηθελα να ειμαστε μαζι κ ερχοταν μια κ μου ελεγε οτι ο δικος μου ειναι παρταλι κ οτι καποια στιγμη φασωθηκε κ με εκεινη τι θα σκεφτομουν?
να σου πω......θα με ενοχλουσε λιγο ως προς το θεμα εμπιστοσυνης κλπ..
ομως αν εβλεπα οτι ο δικος μου τελικα μου δινει πραματα κ δειχνει αφοσιωση τοτε θα εγραφα στα παλια μου τα παπουτσια τι εκανε πριν απο εμενα..με την φιλη μου..
αλλωστε κ ο αντρας μου πριν τον γνωρισω ηταν πολυ ζωηρος κ ειχε παιχτει με γκομενες που γνωριζω στην περιοχη...κ γω επισης ημουν πολυ ζωηρη κ ειχα παιχτει με γκομενους που ομως ετυχε να μη γνωριζει ο αντρας μου..τοτε πριν 7 χρονια..
οποτε..συμπερασμα..οταν γνωριζουμε εναν ανθρωπο δεν δινουμε κ τοση βαση σε οσα μας εχουν πει..καθομαστε μαζι του να δουμε τι κουμασι ειναι..που το παει..πως μας φερεται κλπ.
δλδ επειδη η κοπελα φασωθηκε με τον φιλο του χωρις να το γνωριζει οτι ειναι φιλοι αυτοι οι δυο σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι αξια εμπιστοσυνης?σημιανει οτι δεν πρεπει αυτη η κοπελα να εχει ευκαιριες για μια σοβαρη κ ουσιαστικη σχεση?
αρα καταληγουμε πως μηπως ο τυπος εχει σκουριασμενα μυαλα..που εχει..το οτι η γυναικα του πρεπει να ειναι παρθενα???κ αυτος ας εχει κανει τα οργια?
οποτε..μηπως η θεματοθετρια πρεπει να αναθεωρησει για το αν θελει εναν τετοιον ανθρωπο κοντα της?που να εχει τετοια σκουριασμενα μυαλα?
ελεος...πλεον κ η κοπελες παιδια πηδιουνται κ κανουν one night stands..που ζουμε??

----------


## Remedy

ακου πιθανα σεναρια για το πως ετυχε.
1) ηταν σε κοινες παρεες οι δυο τους,ε τσι γνωριστηκε και με τους δυο και στην πορεια οι φιλοι διασταυρωσαν οτι ειχαν σχεσεις μαζι της και οι δυο . απιθανο γιατι μιλαει πολυ για φμ KAI για τους δυο, αρα κατι διαδικτυακο παιζει.

2) γνωρισε στο φμ τον αρχικο με τον οποιο δεν ειχε καν απο κοντα γνωριμια. ο αρχικος ειναι φιλος με τον νυν και τον εχει στο φμ. το φμ προτεινε γνωριμιες στον τωρινο βασει των φιλων του και βγηκε στην αναζητηση η καπα. της μιλησε στο φμ και ξεκινησε η γνωριμια τους.η και το αντιστροφο. τον εβγαλε εκεινον στην αναζητηση της καπα, και του μιλησε χωρις να ξερει οτι της τον εβγαλε γιατι ηταν συνδεδεμενος με τον πρωτο.
στην πορεια ειπε στον αρχικο οτι βγαινει με την καπα και ο αρχικος του αποκαλυψε οτι ειχαν σουξουμου πριν λιγο καιρο και του εδειξε την συνομιλια για να τον ιντριγκαρει.

3)πραγματικη συμπτωση. one in a million.

----------


## kapakapa

> συμφωνω απολυτα....+ με 6 μερες καθυστερηση το τεστ φαρμακειου θα δειξει την εγκυμοσυνη αν υπαρχει...κακως που ακομα δεν το εχεις κανει.
> ή εστω μια χοριακη..δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως περιμενεις?εχεις πρηστει?εχει πρηστει το στηθος?
> νιωθεις πονυος τραβηγματα σαν περιοδου?αν ναι..τοτε η πιθανοντητα εγκυμοσυνης ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη.
> εμενα το τεστ εδειξε την εγκυμοσυνη μου στις 5 μερες καθυστερησης.


κανω εμετο εχω αναγουλες συνεχεια οτι παω να φαω μου μυρι2ει πολυ ασχημα..ελαφρια 2αλαδα και εφτα μερες καθυστερηση...

----------


## kapakapa

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Προφανώς υπάρχουν πράγματα τα οποία ενεργοποιούν τις αυτοάμυνες του αν θέλεις, αυτό που ίσως θα ήταν καλό να κάνεις είναι να τα βρεις και να προσπαθήσεις να τα αποφεύγεις, αλλά αν αυτό σε κάνει να νιώθεις άσχημα εσύ; Θα σου άρεσε; Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω μου φαίνεται ανόητο πως πρέπει κάποιος να γίνεται τσίρκο για να νιώθει ο άλλος καλά! όλα έχουν ένα μέτρο και θέλω να πιστεύω πως αν πραγματικά νοιάζεσαι για κάποιον τον δέχεσαι με τα ελαττώματα του και αυτό με την σειρά του κάνει το ίδιο. 
> 
> Τι ηλικία έχετε;


εχω 18 σχεδον δεν τα χω κλεισει ακομη αυτος 22..

----------


## kapakapa

> *Λέτε να έχουμε εγκυμοσύνη?Καλημέρες σε όλους και όλες!*
> 
> https://s31.postimg.org/idl4kg07v/eggios.jpg


σε ευχαριστω πολυ σταυρο αλλα το εχω ηδη διαβασει το αρθρο..ξερεις με τετοια ανυσηχια ειναι λογικο να τα ψαχνω ολα αυτα

----------


## kapakapa

> Aπο την στιγμη που κανες κατι με φιλο του (εστω και οχι στενο) να ξερεις οτι δεν παιζει να σε δει σοβαρα και κατα τη γνωμη μου θα εξαφανιστει οταν μαθει οτι δεν εισαι εγγυος.Ειδικα οταν ηταν ξεπετα και ο αλλος εχει δειξει τα μηνυματα,που σημαινει οτι θα χεις σταμπαριστει σαν ευκολη στον κυκλο του.
> 
> Επισης,να προσεχεις στο σεξ αλλη φορα,εχεις ευθυνη οχι μονο απεναντι στον εαυτο σου,αλλα και στους επομενους που θα βρεις.Το προφυλακτικο δεν ειναι μονο για την εγγυμοσυνη αλλα και για τις αρρωστιες.
> 
> Πολλοι αντρες πλεον πανε σε μπουρδελα (ακομα και αν εχουν κοπελα,για να βγαζουν γουστα) και τα ΣΜΝ εχουν αυξηθει πολυ.


δεν εχω κλεισει τα 18 ακομη.σε δυο μηνες τα κλεινω.μα δεν εκανα κατι με τον φιλο του.απλα μιλησαμε μια φορα στο τσατ..ποτε και τιποτα απο κοντα..απο κοντα μπορει να βρεθουμε στο δρομο και πολυ απλα να μην κοιταχτουμε καν,ποσο μαλλον να χαιρετηθουμε η να υπαρχει κατι αλλο μεταξυ μας..ο φιλος μου νευριασε αποκλειστικα και μονο γιατι δεν του το πα εγω..οχι γιατι εκανα αυτο που εκανα

----------


## kapakapa

> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως "ετυχε" να κανεις κατι με φιλο του.
> δλδ, τι πιθανοτητα ειχε αυτο αν εισασταν αγνωστοι???
> εκτος αν τους γνωρισες και τους δυο στο φμ. τοτε σε δικτυωνει αυτοματα με το περιβαλλον τους.
> ηταν μονο συμπτωση? ειστε και οι δυο στην ιδια παρεα? η γνωρισες τον εναν μεσω του αλλου???
> να ξερεις οτι αυτο που τον ενοχλησε δεν ηταν οτι ¨κατι" εκανες. αλλα το οτι ηταν με φιλο του. αν κιολας εχει παραδεχτει στον φιλο του οτι αυτη που συνομιλουσε εισαι εσυ, ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα...


οταν εκανα εγω αυτη τη συνομιλια που εκανα δεν ηξερα καν το τωρινο αγορι μου.τον γνωρισα πολυ αργοτερα χωρις να ξερω αν ξερει το παιδι που κατι εγινε μεταξυ μας η οχι.τον φιλο μου τον γνωρισα απο τη κολλητη μου.δεν ειμαστε στην ιδια παρεα με το αγορι που κατι εκανα εγω.ειναι απλα γνωστοι μεταξυ τους.

----------


## Stavros

7 μέρες καθυστέρηση!!Άντε με το καλό και μανούλα!!

**Εκτός κι αν είναι τόσο μεγάλη η ψυχοσωματική σου επιβάρυνση με το θέμα,που απλά υπάρχει καθυστέρηση λόγω Stress....
Δεν πας να κάνεις το Test ???

----------


## kapakapa

> Εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι το εξής:
> Η Kapakapa πριν γνωρίσει τον τωρινό,''έπαιζε'' με έναν τυπά αλλά δεν είχαν σχέση.Τουλάχιστον η ίδια δεν το λέει σχέση.
> Και ο τωρινός βρήκε μηνύματα της Kapakapa που έστελνε στον άλλον τυπά,τα οποία,από ότι δήλωσε η ίδια,είχαν σεξουαλικό περιεχόμενο.
> Αυτοί οι 2 άντρες ήταν φίλοι.Όχι κολλητοί,αλλά ήταν έστω γνωστοί-φίλοι.
> Και ο πρώην έδειξε τα μηνύματα σεξουαλικού περιεχόμενου στον νυν,και ο νυν ξενέρωσε.
> Σύμφωνα με τον νυν,πειράχτηκε γιατί δεν της το είχε πει η Kapakapa.
> Aλλά μεταξύ μας πιο πολύ πειράχτηκε γιατί του θίχτηκε ο εγωισμός προφανώς και επίσης λόγω του ότι ήταν φίλος με αυτόν τον τυπά.
> Μπορεί να έχει παιχτεί και η ακόλουθη (φανταστική αλλά ενδεχομένως ρεαλιστική) συζήτηση μεταξύ των 2 ανδρών:
> 
> ...


Σταυρο μπραβο.ακριβως αυτο το πραγμα εγινε! εχεις καταλαβει πολυ σωστα την ιστορια μου..μονο που στο τελος δεν προσθεσες οτι εγω τωρα βρισκομα σε μια κατασταση που απο τη μια μερια γινονται ολα αυτα τα σκηνικα μα2ι του και απο την αλλη υπαρχει ενδεχομενο εγκυμοσυνης

----------


## kapakapa

αγαπητη ρεμεντι..αυτοι ειναι οι δυο ειναι απο την ιδια περιοχη..μενουν σε απεναντι πολυκατοικιες..εγω αυτο δεν το ξερα..ουτε οτι εχουν επαφες..ετσι γνωρι2ονται και εχουν τις σχεσεις που εχουν

----------


## kapakapa

Ωστοσο...σημερα τον συναντησα..τυχαια μεν αλλα τον συναντησα..ημουν για καφε με δυο φιλες μου(και οι δυο εχουν πολυ καλες επαφες μα2ι του) ετσι η μια τον φωναξε ηρθε εκει σε πληρη αμηχανια ειπε ενα ξερο γεια σας..εκανε εντονο χαβαλε με τη φιλη μου(αυτη μας γνωρισε) αφου του περασε η αμηχανια.με κοιτουσε συνεχεια και μετα απο λιγο παει να φυγει.και του φωνα2ω εμας δεν μας μιλας? γυρναει και μου κανει νοημα οτι θα τα πουμε μετα εμεις..επιπλεον το απογευμα εχω κανονισει να παω για καφε στη περιοχη που μενει και στο συγκεκριμενα στο στεκι του.

----------


## Stavros

Χα χα μεγάλη μορφή η Kapa!
Άντί να πάει να κάνει το Test εγκυμοσύνης,πηγαίνει 2 φορές την ημέρα για καφέ ενώ ήδη έχει αναγούλες!!
Δεν υπάρχεις λέμε!!Tελεία & .... Kapa!

----------


## Remedy

> κανω εμετο εχω αναγουλες συνεχεια οτι παω να φαω μου μυρι2ει πολυ ασχημα..ελαφρια 2αλαδα και εφτα μερες καθυστερηση...


γιατι δεν κανεις τεστ και καθεσαι και αγωνιας ετσι?

----------


## kapakapa

> Χα χα μεγάλη μορφή η Kapa!
> Άντί να πάει να κάνει το Test εγκυμοσύνης,πηγαίνει 2 φορές την ημέρα για καφέ ενώ ήδη έχει αναγούλες!!
> Δεν υπάρχεις λέμε!!Tελεία & .... Kapa!


χαχαχα! μετα τις πανελληνιες λογικο να θες να βγαινεις συνεχως εξω..ειτε πας για καφε(που δεν πηρα και καφε κιολας απλα εκατσα για λιγο μα2ι τους γιατι ανακατευομουν και ετσι εφυγα) το απογευμα θα παω επιτηδες εκει,ξερω οτι εκει θα ειναι.κλασικα πραγματα...το τεστ σκεφτηκα να το κανω αυριο το πρωι.

----------


## Remedy

> οταν εκανα εγω αυτη τη συνομιλια που εκανα δεν ηξερα καν το τωρινο αγορι μου.τον γνωρισα πολυ αργοτερα χωρις να ξερω αν ξερει το παιδι που κατι εγινε μεταξυ μας η οχι.τον φιλο μου τον γνωρισα απο τη κολλητη μου.δεν ειμαστε στην ιδια παρεα με το αγορι που κατι εκανα εγω.ειναι απλα γνωστοι μεταξυ τους.


το αγορι "που κατι εκανες" πως το γνωρισες?

----------


## kapakapa

> γιατι δεν κανεις τεστ και καθεσαι και αγωνιας ετσι?


αυτον θα τον ενημερωσω για το τεστ ? θα το κανουμε μα2ι το τεστ? η να κανω και μετα να του πω τα αποτελεσματα?

----------


## Stavros

> το τεστ σκεφτηκα να το κανω αυριο το πρωι.


Εμάς ΔΕΝ μας σκέφτεσαι?Πώς θα αντέξουμε την αγωνία μέχρι αύριο πρωί???;)





> αυτον θα τον ενημερωσω για το τεστ ? θα το κανουμε μα2ι το τεστ? η να κανω και μετα να του πω τα αποτελεσματα?


Κάντο μόνη σου κι αν είναι θετικό,του το ανακοινώνεις.Αν είναι αρνητικό,μην πεις τίποτα.

----------


## Law

Γνωμη μου αρχικα να σιγουρευτεις για την πιθανοτητα εγκυμοσυνης και μετα να ασχοληθεις μαζι του. Με ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα αν οντως υφισταται εγκυμοσυνη θα φανει σιγουρα με ενα τεστ,κακως το καθυστερεις. Δες λοιπον πρωτα αυτο που γνωμη μου ειναι το πλεον σημαντικο και μετα θα δεις τι θα κανεις μαζι του. Μην το καθυστερεις καλυτερα, θες να κανεις τεστ, θες μια εξεταση αιματος, παντως σιγουρεψου και μετα επελεξε τι θα κανεις.Οτι και να σου πουμε εμεις ουτως η αλλως εσυ θα αποφασισεις αλλα επειδη εισαι πολυ μικρη, μολις 18 και μια πιθανη εγκυμοσυνη δεν ειναι παιχνιδι,ειτε την θες ειτε οχι, ασχολησου πρωτα με αυτο και μετα με τον φιλο σου.

----------


## kapakapa

το αγορι που απλα εγινε μια συνομιλια σεξουαλικου περιεχομενου φατσικα τον ηξερα.ωστοσο πρωτη φορα μιλησαμε στο τσατ

----------


## Law

Καντο μονη σου και αν αγχωνεσαι με μια φιλη σου για να νιωσεις πιο καλα εσυ, αυτον ενημερωσε τον αν χρειαστει μετα.

----------


## Stavros

> το αγορι που απλα εγινε μια συνομιλια σεξουαλικου περιεχομενου φατσικα τον ηξερα.ωστοσο πρωτη φορα μιλησαμε στο τσατ


Μήπως ψήνεσαι να μας μεταφέρεις και την καυτή συνομιλία?Όλο εκεί την πας την κουβέντα βλέπω!
Μετά τις 00.00 το βράδυ αυτά.Θα πιάσω και τους Moderators να δείξουν ανοχή μην πέσει κανά Βan!!
Πλάκα κάνω....;)

----------


## kapakapa

> Γνωμη μου αρχικα να σιγουρευτεις για την πιθανοτητα εγκυμοσυνης και μετα να ασχοληθεις μαζι του. Με ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα αν οντως υφισταται εγκυμοσυνη θα φανει σιγουρα με ενα τεστ,κακως το καθυστερεις. Δες λοιπον πρωτα αυτο που γνωμη μου ειναι το πλεον σημαντικο και μετα θα δεις τι θα κανεις μαζι του. Μην το καθυστερεις καλυτερα, θες να κανεις τεστ, θες μια εξεταση αιματος, παντως σιγουρεψου και μετα επελεξε τι θα κανεις.Οτι και να σου πουμε εμεις ουτως η αλλως εσυ θα αποφασισεις αλλα επειδη εισαι πολυ μικρη, μολις 18 και μια πιθανη εγκυμοσυνη δεν ειναι παιχνιδι,ειτε την θες ειτε οχι, ασχολησου πρωτα με αυτο και μετα με τον φιλο σου.


ναι αλλα αν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα εγκυμοσυνης μονη μου δεν μπορω να αναλαβω ολη την ευθυνη..κυριος υπαιτιος του θεματος ειναι αυτος.και φυσικα εχω και εγω ενα μεριδιο ευθυνης.απλα δεν ειναι ευκολο για μια κοπελα ουτε καν 18 ακομη να υπαρχει εστω και μια μικρη πιθανοτητα εγκυμοσυνης..και μαλιστα λιγο αφου τελειωσε τις πανελληνιες..και ολο αυτο να το αντιμετωπισω μονη μου...ποιος ειναι ο ρολος ο δικος του δηλαδη? κανουμε τη μαλακια και μετα ανυσηχουμε πισω απο τηλεφωνα? δεν ξερω καν αν αγχωνεται η οχι..ξερει πολυ λιγα πραγματα και δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω αν θα πρεπει να του πω αλλα η οχι..

----------


## Natalia_sups

Γεια σου καπα πως εισαι; Καλα εκανες που αποφασισες να κανεις το τεστ αυριο το πρωι. Μολις ξυπνησεις καντο...και εχει δικιο ο/η law πως ειναι προτεραιοτητα αυτο και μετα βλεπεις τι γινεται με αυτον (που τι τα θες αλλα τεσπα :p)...

----------


## Law

> ναι αλλα αν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα εγκυμοσυνης μονη μου δεν μπορω να αναλαβω ολη την ευθυνη..κυριος υπαιτιος του θεματος ειναι αυτος.και φυσικα εχω και εγω ενα μεριδιο ευθυνης.απλα δεν ειναι ευκολο για μια κοπελα ουτε καν 18 ακομη να υπαρχει εστω και μια μικρη πιθανοτητα εγκυμοσυνης..και μαλιστα λιγο αφου τελειωσε τις πανελληνιες..και ολο αυτο να το αντιμετωπισω μονη μου...ποιος ειναι ο ρολος ο δικος του δηλαδη? κανουμε τη μαλακια και μετα ανυσηχουμε πισω απο τηλεφωνα? δεν ξερω καν αν αγχωνεται η οχι..ξερει πολυ λιγα πραγματα και δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω αν θα πρεπει να του πω αλλα η οχι..


Εννοειται οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο και συμφωνω μαζι σου. Αυτο εννοω και εγω, κανε με το καλο το τεστ, αν δεν υφισταται εγκυμοσυνη ηρεμεις και βλεπεις τι κανεις μαζι του, αν βγει θετικο του μιλας εννοειται αμεσως γτ φυσικα εχει μεριδιο,φυσικα τον αφορα, φυσικα ειναι σημαντικο και πρεπει να το διαχειριστειτε μαζι. Οταν ειπα να ασχοληθεις πρωτα με το θεμα της εγκυμοσυνης δεν εννοουσα μονη σου ανεξαρτητως αποτελεσματος, αν ειναι δυνατον. Εννοω το τεστ για σενα πανω απ ολα γτ ισως πανικοβληθει και σε ζορισει παραπανω. Αφου το κανεις και δεις το αποτελεσμα του μιλας.

----------


## Toxotis

Kapakapa μην ανησυχείς ακόμη για ενδεχόμενο εγκυμοσύνης,έτυχε σε πρώην μου να έχει 10 μέρες καθυστέρηση λόγω άγχους με κανονικό κύκλο.Βγες μία βόλτα να ξεσκάσεις γιατί σου έχουν πέσει όλα μαζεμένα και χρειάζεται να έχεις καθαρό μυαλό.

----------


## Remedy

> αυτον θα τον ενημερωσω για το τεστ ? θα το κανουμε μα2ι το τεστ? η να κανω και μετα να του πω τα αποτελεσματα?


να μην τον ενημερωσεις κατα την γνωμη μου.
καθε φορα που του συζητας αυτο το θεμα , ενω ηδη σου δηλωσε οτι θελει να παρει τον χρονο του κλπ, ειναι σαν να θελεις να τον πιεσεις να εμπλακει μαζι σου.
αν το τεστ ειναι αρνητικο, , ενημερωσε τον ΜΟΝΟ αν ρωτησει.
αν ειναι θετικο (χτυπα ξυλο) θα πρεπει να τον ενημερωσεις.
πριν το κανεις ομως γιατι να τον ενημερωσεις? τι να κανετε μαζι? δεν ειστε μαζι. δικο σου θεμα ειναι. δικο του θα γινει αν υπαρχει προβλημα..

----------


## Natalia_sups

> ναι αλλα αν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα εγκυμοσυνης μονη μου δεν μπορω να αναλαβω ολη την ευθυνη..κυριος υπαιτιος του θεματος ειναι αυτος.και φυσικα εχω και εγω ενα μεριδιο ευθυνης.απλα δεν ειναι ευκολο για μια κοπελα ουτε καν 18 ακομη να υπαρχει εστω και μια μικρη πιθανοτητα εγκυμοσυνης..και μαλιστα λιγο αφου τελειωσε τις πανελληνιες..και ολο αυτο να το αντιμετωπισω μονη μου...ποιος ειναι ο ρολος ο δικος του δηλαδη? κανουμε τη μαλακια και μετα ανυσηχουμε πισω απο τηλεφωνα? δεν ξερω καν αν αγχωνεται η οχι..ξερει πολυ λιγα πραγματα και δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω αν θα πρεπει να του πω αλλα η οχι..


Μεχρι να κανεις το ρημαδι το τεστ αυριο μην λες τιποτα...σκεψου πως ηδη ξερει την πιθανοτητα και παλι φερεται σαν βλακας. Και οταν/αν βγει αρνητικο να δω τι αλλη αφορμη θα βρεις. 
Αν βγει θετικο ομως πες του το κι εγω κουμπαρα και νονα λολ
Η θα σε παρηγορουμε εδω για αλλα μετα...αντε ειναι απλα τα πραγματα μη τα κανεις πιο περιπλοκα απο οτι ειναι για την ωρα.

----------


## kapakapa

δεν θα πω τιποτα μεχρι να κανω το τεστ...γιατι αν βγει αρνητικο οχι μονο θα τον ανυσηχησω τσαμπα μπορει επισης να ισχυριστει πως χρησιμποποιω δικαιολογιες για να του μιλησω και δεν τον αφηνω να σκεφτει με καθαρο μυαλο το τι θελει για μας..και ρωταω εγω τωρα πειτε οτι τον βλεπω μετα,μου μιλαει,μου λεει να παμε βολτα και με ρωταει για την καθυστερηση που εχω και τις αναγουλες που ηδη του ειπα καποια πραγματα..εγω μετα τι του λεω? ή τι κανω?

----------


## kapakapa

> Kapakapa μην ανησυχείς ακόμη για ενδεχόμενο εγκυμοσύνης,έτυχε σε πρώην μου να έχει 10 μέρες καθυστέρηση λόγω άγχους με κανονικό κύκλο.Βγες μία βόλτα να ξεσκάσεις γιατί σου έχουν πέσει όλα μαζεμένα και χρειάζεται να έχεις καθαρό μυαλό.


αγαπητε τοξοτη..σε ευχαριστω που με ενθαρυνεις..γιατι ο αγαπητος σταυρος μονο ονομα για τα βαφτησια δεν μου εχει βρει! :P

----------


## Law

Πολυ πιθανο ολο αυτο να ειναι καθαρα σωματοποιηση του αγχους σου και να μην υπαρχει καν θεμα. Παντως μια συμβουλη με καθε καλη διαθεση αν για σενα μια εγκυμοσυνη δεν ειναι στα αμεσα σχεδια σου καλο ειναι να προσεχεις και να μην εμπιστευεσαι μονο τον εκαστοτε συντροφο σου, Ειτε εισαι 18 ειτε 28 αν δεν επιθυμεις μια εγκυμοσυνη μπορεις να την αποφυγεις για να μην τραβας μετα το αγχος που τραβας τωρα, το ειναι προσεκτικος ο συντροφος μου ειναι μεγαλη συζητηση, τροπος προφυλαξης υπαρχει και ειναι ευρεως γνωστος, ειδικα οταν εισαι τοσο λιγο καιρο με εναν ανθρωπο καλο θα ειναι να εισαι πολυ προσεκτικη. Ελπιζω να ειναι ολα καλα αυριο και αν βγει αρνητικο και συνεχιστει η καθυστερηση σου πηγαινε στον γυναικολογο σου να σε δει γν ησυχασεις.

----------


## Remedy

> δεν θα πω τιποτα μεχρι να κανω το τεστ...γιατι αν βγει αρνητικο οχι μονο θα τον ανυσηχησω τσαμπα μπορει επισης να ισχυριστει πως χρησιμποποιω δικαιολογιες για να του μιλησω και δεν τον αφηνω να σκεφτει με καθαρο μυαλο το τι θελει για μας..και ρωταω εγω τωρα πειτε οτι τον βλεπω* μετα,*μου μιλαει,μου λεει να παμε βολτα και με ρωταει για την καθυστερηση που εχω και τις αναγουλες που ηδη του ειπα καποια πραγματα..εγω μετα τι του λεω? ή τι κανω?


μετα απο τι? απο το τεστ? μα αν βγειτε και ενδιαφερθει, φυσικα θα του πεις το αποτελεσμα.
απλα δεν θα τον ψαξεις ΕΣΥ να τον ενημερωσεις με το ζορι, αν ειναι αδιαφορος

----------


## Remedy

> αγαπητε τοξοτη..σε ευχαριστω που με ενθαρυνεις..γιατι ο αγαπητος σταυρος μονο ονομα για τα βαφτησια δεν μου εχει βρει! :P


απορω πως μπορεις να αστειευεσαι με ενα τοσο σοβαρο για σενα θεμα, ενω εισαι σε τετοια αγωνια.
πλακα μας κανεις?

----------


## kapakapa

> μετα απο τι? απο το τεστ? μα αν βγειτε και ενδιαφερθει, φυσικα θα του πεις το αποτελεσμα.
> απλα δεν θα τον ψαξεις ΕΣΥ να τον ενημερωσεις με το ζορι, αν ειναι αδιαφορος


πριν απο το τεστ..σημερα που θα παω στο στεκι του..λεμε σε περιπτωση που ειναι εκει και μου 2ητησει να του μιλησω για τις αναγουλες και ολα αυτα...προσπαθω να κανω πλακα για να καταπολεμησω το αγχος που με καταβαλει αυτη τη στιγμη..αλλιως θα τρελαθω..

----------


## kapakapa

> Πολυ πιθανο ολο αυτο να ειναι καθαρα σωματοποιηση του αγχους σου και να μην υπαρχει καν θεμα. Παντως μια συμβουλη με καθε καλη διαθεση αν για σενα μια εγκυμοσυνη δεν ειναι στα αμεσα σχεδια σου καλο ειναι να προσεχεις και να μην εμπιστευεσαι μονο τον εκαστοτε συντροφο σου, Ειτε εισαι 18 ειτε 28 αν δεν επιθυμεις μια εγκυμοσυνη μπορεις να την αποφυγεις για να μην τραβας μετα το αγχος που τραβας τωρα, το ειναι προσεκτικος ο συντροφος μου ειναι μεγαλη συζητηση, τροπος προφυλαξης υπαρχει και ειναι ευρεως γνωστος, ειδικα οταν εισαι τοσο λιγο καιρο με εναν ανθρωπο καλο θα ειναι να εισαι πολυ προσεκτικη. Ελπιζω να ειναι ολα καλα αυριο και αν βγει αρνητικο και συνεχιστει η καθυστερηση σου πηγαινε στον γυναικολογο σου να σε δει γν ησυχασεις.


τα γνωρι2ω ολα αυτα...απλα επιλεξαμε να κανουμε ελευθερα ερωτα..ωστοσο ναι ηταν λαθος μας..για να βρισκομαι εγω τωρα στη θεση που βρισκομαι

----------


## Remedy

> πριν απο το τεστ..σημερα που θα παω στο στεκι του..λεμε σε περιπτωση που ειναι εκει και μου 2ητησει να του μιλησω για τις αναγουλες και ολα αυτα...προσπαθω να κανω πλακα για να καταπολεμησω το αγχος που με καταβαλει αυτη τη στιγμη..αλλιως θα τρελαθω..


το αγχος θα το ξκαταπολεμησει το τεστ,
επρεπε να το εχεις κανει, ηδη.
αν σε ρωτησει θα πεις οτι θα κανεις τεστ για να ησυχασεις.τι αλλο να πεις?

----------


## anxious4ever

να μην κανεις κ να μην πεις τιποτα...αν δεν εισαι εγκυος..να μην ξαναπαρεις τηλ.σου το πα κ χτες..κ αν εισαι εγκυος απλα τον παιρνεις κ το λες.
εγω ουτε καν θα σηκωνα τηλ του..αλλα θα του εστελνα μνμ που θα ελεγε οταν σοβαρευτει να με ξαναπαρει...αλλα εσυ περα βρεχει..μολις δεις κληση του τρεχεις να το σηκωσεις..οχι απλα σε εχει δεδομενη τωρα...αλλα κ σιγουρα δνε σε παιρνει κ στα σοβαρα..σου πα να κανεις κατι εχτες κ ουτε καν το εκανες..παρα μονο κοιτας το fb του να δεις τι γραφει..ποσο χρονων ειπαμε εισαι?18?...καπως εξηγειται η ολη σταση σου τοτε..

----------


## anxious4ever

> τα γνωρι2ω ολα αυτα...απλα επιλεξαμε να κανουμε ελευθερα ερωτα..ωστοσο ναι ηταν λαθος μας..για να βρισκομαι εγω τωρα στη θεση που βρισκομαι


επιπλεον κανε κ κανα τεστ παπ αργοτερα σε κανα 3μηνο..σενρονται κονδυλωματα κ ενα σωρο αφροδισια νοσηματα που δυστυχως δεν εχετε ιδεα ποσο ευκολα κολλανε...
τριχομοναδες, hpv, hiv..κ αλλα που ειναι τρομερα ευκολα στην μεταδοση..
1 μηνα τον ηξερες κ κανεις κ σεξ χωρις προφυλαξη??? ελεος! που ζειτε ? στην ουγκαντα??

----------


## Remedy

παντως, ειναι αλλο πραγμα να σε παρει και να ζητησει να βρεθειτε, κι αλλο να πας στο στεκι ΤΟΥ και να τον πετυχεις,
αν πας εκει ειναι αυταποδεικτο οτι τον ψαχνεις. παλι πιεση ειναι. αφου θελει να απομακρυνθειτε, τι δουλεια εχεις στο στεκι του? δεν ειναι χαζος. ολοι τα καταλαβαινουν αυτα. θα το παρει κι επανω του οτι σε διωχνει και τον κυνηγας.

----------


## Stavros

> αγαπητε τοξοτη..σε ευχαριστω που με ενθαρυνεις..γιατι ο αγαπητος σταυρος μονο ονομα για τα βαφτησια δεν μου εχει βρει! :P


Αν είναι γιος θα βγει Καραμπουζουκλής με Kapa κεφαλαίο!
Αν είναι κορή θα βγει Κορμάρα και πάλι με Kapa κεφαλαίο!
Το Kapa κεφαλαίο θα είναι το μότο σου!

Φρόντισε να έχεις κανά νέο το βράδυ,να μην αναμασάμε τα ίδια!!!
Και αύριο ξύπνα πρωί για το Test,μη μας φάει το άγχος.Έχουμε παρατήσει δουλειές για το Forum!Χα χα!

----------


## Toxotis

> αγαπητε τοξοτη..σε ευχαριστω που με ενθαρυνεις..γιατι ο αγαπητος σταυρος μονο ονομα για τα βαφτησια δεν μου εχει βρει! :P


Την αλήθεια είπα,και μάλιστα το τρελό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι πάντα φοράω προφυλακτικό και δεν έσπασε κιόλας.Απλά πες την επόμενη φορά στον σύντροφο σου να φοράει προφυλακτικό και να μην το έχει για διακοσμητικό :P

----------


## Natalia_sups

> δεν θα πω τιποτα μεχρι να κανω το τεστ...γιατι αν βγει αρνητικο οχι μονο θα τον ανυσηχησω τσαμπα μπορει επισης να ισχυριστει πως χρησιμποποιω δικαιολογιες για να του μιλησω και δεν τον αφηνω να σκεφτει με καθαρο μυαλο το τι θελει για μας..και ρωταω εγω τωρα πειτε οτι τον βλεπω μετα,μου μιλαει,μου λεει να παμε βολτα και με ρωταει για την καθυστερηση που εχω και τις αναγουλες που ηδη του ειπα καποια πραγματα..εγω μετα τι του λεω? ή τι κανω?


Εεεμ...ελα μου ντε. Ας ελπισουμε να μην το κανει.
Επισης προσευχησου να μην εισαι εγκυος τωρα και ασε αυτον να παει στο διατανο, δεν επρεπε να ηταν το πρωτο σου μελημα αυτος τωρα...και ομως εκει εσυ...αν πει αν κανει τι θα γινει...προσωπικα θα σε θεωρησω σουπερ-υπερ-τυχερη αν το τεστ βγει αρνητικο, αυτος συνεχισει τις τρελες του, χωρισετε και τα φτιαξεις με καποιον που χρησιμοποιει προφυλαξεις for fuck's sake. 
(Το να μη σκαλιζει το παρελθον σου και να σε σεβεται θα ηταν ενα εξαιρετικο μπονους) 
Δεν κανω πλακα. Αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο σεναριο για εσενα απο τη σκοπια ενος τριτου. 
Πρωτα πηγα να σε πιστεψω οταν αρχισες να μου λες μα βλεπω, κρινω, ξερω, εχω πληγωθει στο παρελθον, κανει τα παντα για μενα (σε ενα μολις μηνα κι ολας) και μετα μας λες μολις εγραψες πανελληνιες... Ο_ο 
Τι εγινε στο παρελθον καλε σε σπρωξε ο πρωην στη παιδικη χαρα η σου εσπασε τη κουκλα? :P 
Τεσπα θα δεις τι ειναι αυτος οταν ερθει η ωρα, κι εγω δεν μπορω να το ξερω απο τα λογια σου μονο...κανε οτι σε φωτισει ο θεουλης βρε κοριτσι μου...τι να σου πω...

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εεεμ...ελα μου ντε. Ας ελπισουμε να μην το κανει.
> Επισης προσευχησου να μην εισαι εγκυος τωρα και ασε αυτον να παει στο διατανο, δεν επρεπε να ηταν το πρωτο σου μελημα αυτος τωρα...και ομως εκει εσυ...αν πει αν κανει τι θα γινει...προσωπικα θα σε θεωρησω σουπερ-υπερ-τυχερη αν το τεστ βγει αρνητικο, αυτος συνεχισει τις τρελες του, χωρισετε και τα φτιαξεις με καποιον που χρησιμοποιει προφυλαξεις for fuck's sake. 
> (Το να μη σκαλιζει το παρελθον σου και να σε σεβεται θα ηταν ενα εξαιρετικο μπονους) 
> Δεν κανω πλακα. Αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο σεναριο για εσενα απο τη σκοπια ενος τριτου. 
> Πρωτα πηγα να σε πιστεψω οταν αρχισες να μου λες μα βλεπω, κρινω, ξερω, εχω πληγωθει στο παρελθον, κανει τα παντα για μενα (σε ενα μολις μηνα κι ολας) και μετα μας λες μολις εγραψες πανελληνιες... Ο_ο 
> Τι εγινε στο παρελθον καλε σε σπρωξε ο πρωην στη παιδικη χαρα η σου εσπασε τη κουκλα? :P 
> Τεσπα θα δεις τι ειναι αυτος οταν ερθει η ωρα, κι εγω δεν μπορω να το ξερω απο τα λογια σου μονο...κανε οτι σε φωτισει ο θεουλης βρε κοριτσι μου...τι να σου πω...


κ γω επεσα απο τα συννεφα οταν ειδα οτι ειναι μολις 18.....τι συζηταμε ρε παιδια?????? μου λετε??
σε αυτην την ηλικια...ειναι ολα τοσο επιδερμικα...κ για ποιο παρελθον μιλαμε????
αυτο ακριβως..σου εσπασε την κουκλα ο πρωην?
αν κ τα σημερινα παιδια δεν ειναι οπως ειμασταν εμεις...ολοκληρωνουν απο τοσο νωρις κ μεγαλωνουν τοσο γρηγορα.......τι να πω....πια....εχω μεινει αφωνη..
νομιζα κ γω οτι μιλαμε για 30αρηδες...κ αυτα ειναι 18 χρονων ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!θεε μου...
αντε κοριτσι μου πανε σε καμια παραλια η σε κανα νησι με τις φιλες σου να χαβαλεδιασεις που μπηκες απο τοσο νωρις στα βασανα..τα νιατα δεν ξαναγυρνανε πισω...θυμισου το αυτο.

----------


## 85Eon

Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία!!!!

----------


## Deleted-150217

Bασικά 18 αυτή..Αυτός μπορεί να είναι απο 23+ στη καλύτερη μιας και δε θεωρώ ότι η πλειοψηφία των σημερινών 18αριδων που δεν τα έχουν κλείσει ακόμη έχουν τη δυνατότητα να κάνουν για την κοπέλα τους αυτά που περιγράφει στο ποστ #69 εκτός και αν έχουν πλούσιο μπαμπά που τους τα δίνει όλα έτοιμα..

----------


## Remedy

> Bασικά 18 αυτή..Αυτός μπορεί να είναι απο 23+ στη καλύτερη μιας και δε θεωρώ ότι η πλειοψηφία των σημερινών 18αριδων που δεν τα έχουν κλείσει ακόμη έχουν τη δυνατότητα να κάνουν για την κοπέλα τους αυτά που περιγράφει στο ποστ #69 εκτός και αν έχουν πλούσιο μπαμπά που τους τα δίνει όλα έτοιμα..


ποια "αυτα" βρε κι εσυ? που την πηγαινε βολτες με την μηχανη και της εκανε το τραπεζι στα γενεθλια της? σιγα τα εξοδα!
πιο πολυ οτι την νοιαζεται θελει να πει η κοπελα, οχι οτι σκορπαει λεφτα.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Bασικά 18 αυτή..Αυτός μπορεί να είναι απο 23+ στη καλύτερη μιας και δε θεωρώ ότι η πλειοψηφία των σημερινών 18αριδων που δεν τα έχουν κλείσει ακόμη έχουν τη δυνατότητα να κάνουν για την κοπέλα τους αυτά που περιγράφει στο ποστ #69 εκτός και αν έχουν πλούσιο μπαμπά που τους τα δίνει όλα έτοιμα..


Ενω στα 22 που ειπε οτι ειναι αυτος ενας αντρας ειναι τερας ωριμοτητας λολ...

Χωρια τους τζαμπα μαγκια τσαμπουκαδες και τα νευρα και το οτι σταμπαρει μια 18χρονη κοπελα ως "μη σοβαρη" για χαζους λογους (δε θα αναλυσω αλλο και το πως βλεπει τις γυναικες, βαριεμαι ειστε κ πολλοι με το ιδιο χουι εδω μεσα λολ)...τεσπα το ιδιο επιπεδο ωριμοτητας εχουν. 

Αλλα θελω να πω στη καπακαπα πως δεν το λεω για να απαξιωσω το προβλημα σου, σε καθε ηλικια ο, τι προβλημα εχουμε ειναι πολυ πραγματικο για αυτον που το βιωνει και το παιρνει σοβαρα και καλα κανει...απλα το ανεφερα για να σου θυμισω οτι το αν εισαι εγκυος η οχι ειναι πολυ πιο σημαντικο απο το τι θα γινει με μια σχεση ενος μηνα στην ηλικια των 18...αντικειμενικα τωρα το ξερεις και η ιδια δεν ειναι οτι θα γερασετε μαζι ξερω γω, καποτε θα τελειωσει, αν οχι τωρα καποια στιγμη σιγουρα...το να εισαι εγκυος ομως ειναι πιο μακροπροθεσμη συνεπεια δεν βρισκεις...; Αυτο ηθελα να πω...
Τωρα τι θα γινει και τι δε θα γινει με αυτον απλα θα το βιωσεις οπως ξερεις, δεν εχει σημασια τι θα σου πουμε, με τα δικα σου μυαλα θα ζεις στο κατω κατω ετσι δεν ειναι; Και αυτο το σεβομαι...απλα προσπαθησε να κρινεις πιο αντικειμενικα και ψυχραιμα και λιγοτερο με το τι θα ηθελες να γινεται/το συναισθημα...τι σου λεω τωρα :P 
Ειναι δυσκολο ακομα και το να διακρινεις ποτε σε παρασερνει το συναισθημα, το ξερω πως δε θα παρεις χαμπαρι αν δεν περασει η θολουρα του ενθουσιασμου. 
Τεσπα κοιτα να εισαι καλα, φαε τιποτα ασε τα αγχη και τις αναγουλες και χεσ'τον για την ωρα λεω εγω, ειπαμε και χτες γιατι...κανε το τεστ σου αυριο το πρωι και ας ελπισουμε ολα να πανε καλα :)

----------


## Deleted-150217

Στα 22 όχι δεν είναι τέρας ωριμότητας.Αλλά προσωπικά το ανέφερα γιατί δε μου έκανε η συμπεριφορά του για 17,5-18 χρονών άτομο.Kαι η συμπεριφορά του με τους τσαμπουκάδες,νεύρα κτλ και ο λόγος που το κάνει κατακριτέα είναι απο εμένα.

----------


## kapakapa

Καταρχας το οτι ειμαι μολις 18 δεν σημαινει οτι δεν εχω περασει ενα πολυ ασχημο παρελθον.και δεν μιλαω αποκλειστικα για σχεσεις αλλα γενικα..οικογενειακα και ψυχολογικα κυριως προβληματα απο πολλους παραγοντες.ηθελα να πω πολυ απλα πως μετα απο 2 χρονια γεματα με προβληματα,καταθλιψης,χαπι α και πολλα πολλα αλλα που θα γραψω σε αλλη στιγμη ηρθε ενας ανθρωπος στη 2ωη μου που επιτελους με κανει και χαμογελαω εστω και με αυτα τα λιγα πραγματα που κανει για μενα.γιατι ποτε κανεις δεν το κανε αυτο για μενα.ουτε η οικογενεια μου ουτε οι φιλοι μου.μεσα σε ενα μηνα με εκανε να νιωσω πολυ ομορφα.ξερω οτι ειναι ο ενθουσιασμος της στιγμης οτι ολη μου η 2ωη δεν βασι2εται σε αυτον και φυσικα πως αυτο θα τελειωσει.ωστοσο πριν τελειωσε 2ηταω να 2ησω..να το 2ησω οπως θελω εγω να το 2ησω.να ειμαι καλα και να χαμογελαω.εστω για λιγο.εστω για οσο κρατησει.αλλα οταν εχεις περασει καποια πραγματα πιο πριν που σε εχουν φθειρει σαν ανθρωπο χρησιμοποιεις μικρα γεγονοτα στη 2ωη σου για να χαμογελασεις.ας επιστρεψω στο θεμα ομως.βρισκομαι σε μια κατασταση που υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες εγκυμοσυνης.και φυσικα με απασχολει το τι θα γινει με αυτον τον ανθρωπο γιατι πρωτον το θεμα ειναι σημαντικο,εχει ευθυνες και δευτερον μου χαρισε καποια ισως για καποιους αλλους ασημαντα χαμογελα.για μενα δεν ηταν ετσι ομως.τεσπα αυτα δεν εχουν σημασια τωρα.θα κανω το τεστ και θα ξεκαθαρισουν ολα.αν θελει να φυγει ας φυγει.δεν θα τον κρατησω με το 2ορι..

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> μα δεν εκανα κατι με τον φιλο του.απλα μιλησαμε μια φορα στο τσατ..ποτε και τιποτα απο κοντα.





> παρολαυτα ομως πριν δυο μολις μερες εμαθε ενα ασχημο συμβαν που αφορα το παρελθον μου..μια ξεπετα της μιας βραδιας..που εγινε τεσσερις μηνες πριν καν τον γνωρισω.


:confused:

----------


## anxious4ever

χμμμ...τι γινεται?μας τρολλαρει λιγο??

----------


## anxious4ever

καλα κ συ αλαφροισκιωτε..που πας κ τα ξετρυπωνεις ??χεχε..
εγω βαριεμαι κ την προηγουμενη σελιδα να ανοιξω..παντα διαβαζω τις τελευταιες σελιδες...

----------


## Remedy

το ειχα δει αυτο ρε σεις.
συμπερανα οτι ξεπετα εννοει την διαδικτυακη ξεπετα, εφοσον αμεσως μετα εξηγησε οτι ουτε καν συναντηθηκαν με τον ξεπετο..
18 ειναι . hello...

----------


## Remedy

τι εγινε καλε? το εκανες το τεστ? κοιτα που θα αγωνιουμε για την αγνωστη στο νετ...

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε συ ξεπετα δεν μπορει να εννοει την ντερνετικη..πιθανον το ειπε οτι εγινε κ μετα μετανοιωσε ισως..
τεσπα..σημασια εχει το αποτελεσμα ..οτι ολα εγιναν σκατα μετα.

----------


## Remedy

> ρε συ ξεπετα δεν μπορει να εννοει την ντερνετικη..πιθανον το ειπε οτι εγινε κ μετα μετανοιωσε ισως..
> τεσπα..σημασια εχει το αποτελεσμα ..οτι ολα εγιναν σκατα μετα.


εννοεις οτι δεν ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ξεπετα κατι ιντερνετικο. αυτη μπορει να νομιζει οτι λεγεται.
τεσπα. το σημαντικο ειναι το τεστ.
δεν βλεπω απαντηση αν και ηταν ονλαιν επι ωρα.
ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα. εγω την κανω παντως. καλο σ/κ . καλες βουτιες.

----------


## anxious4ever

καλα να περασεις ρεμεντυ!
κ γω το σκ θα σερνομαι στις παραλιες........yeahhh

----------


## kapakapa

χθες βραδυ κατεληξα στο οτι αυτος ας κανει οτι θελει.ας παρει οσο χρονο θελει.δεν θα τον ξαναενοχλησω για κανενα λογο.εγω προεχω αυτη τη στιγμη.αν ειμαι εγκυος ειναι αδυνατον να το κρατησω και φυσικα να το μαθουν οι δικοι μου.και επισης αν ειμαι...τι θα γυρισω να του πω? θα γινεις μπαμπας? λιγο δυσκολο δεν ειναι ολο αυτο? η 2ωη μου απλα θα καταστραφει αν ειμαι...εχω κανει ενα τεστ..βγηκε θετικο..εκανα και δευτερο τεστ μετα απο καποιες ωρες.βγηκε αρνητικο...δεν ξερω αν ειμαι η οχι...τι κανω εγω τωρα?

----------


## kapakapa

> καλα να περασεις ρεμεντυ!
> κ γω το σκ θα σερνομαι στις παραλιες........yeahhh


παιδια λαθος διατυπωση το ''ξεπετα'' εννοουσα απλα μια συνομιλια απο το ιντερνετ με σεξουαλικο περιεχομενο.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> χθες βραδυ κατεληξα στο οτι αυτος ας κανει οτι θελει.ας παρει οσο χρονο θελει.δεν θα τον ξαναενοχλησω για κανενα λογο.εγω προεχω αυτη τη στιγμη.αν ειμαι εγκυος ειναι αδυνατον να το κρατησω και φυσικα να το μαθουν οι δικοι μου.και επισης αν ειμαι...τι θα γυρισω να του πω? θα γινεις μπαμπας? λιγο δυσκολο δεν ειναι ολο αυτο? η 2ωη μου απλα θα καταστραφει αν ειμαι...εχω κανει ενα τεστ..βγηκε θετικο..εκανα και δευτερο τεστ μετα απο καποιες ωρες.βγηκε αρνητικο...δεν ξερω αν ειμαι η οχι...τι κανω εγω τωρα?


Ωχ αμαν...για λαθος αρνητικο ξερω...για λαθος θετικο δεν ξερω να συμβαινει...πανε οπωσδηποτε σε γιατρο, τσακισου και κανε εξεταση χοριακης να σου πει με σιγουρια. 
Δεν θα καταστραφει η ζωη σου, θα βρεθει ακρη...

----------


## anxious4ever

> χθες βραδυ κατεληξα στο οτι αυτος ας κανει οτι θελει.ας παρει οσο χρονο θελει.δεν θα τον ξαναενοχλησω για κανενα λογο.εγω προεχω αυτη τη στιγμη.αν ειμαι εγκυος ειναι αδυνατον να το κρατησω και φυσικα να το μαθουν οι δικοι μου.και επισης αν ειμαι...τι θα γυρισω να του πω? θα γινεις μπαμπας? λιγο δυσκολο δεν ειναι ολο αυτο? η 2ωη μου απλα θα καταστραφει αν ειμαι...εχω κανει ενα τεστ..βγηκε θετικο..εκανα και δευτερο τεστ μετα απο καποιες ωρες.βγηκε αρνητικο...δεν ξερω αν ειμαι η οχι...τι κανω εγω τωρα?


εφυγες αμεσως για β χοριακη!! αν βγει θετικο αποκλειεται να ειναι λαθος..γτ ανιχνευει την ορμονη της εγκυμοσυνης..
το δευτερο λογικα το εκανες πολυ γρηγορα με το πρωτο κ δεν ειχε επιτευχθει συγκεντρωση της χοριακης στα ουρα..
το πιο πιθανον ειναι οτι εισαι εγκυος.
ποτε ενα τεστ που βγαινει θετικο δεν γινεται να βγει λαθος.
φυγε οπως εισαι κ πανε σε ενα μικροβιολογικο κ κανε χοριακη..σε λιγες ωρες θα βγει το αποτελεσμα.
κ επισης αν εισαι εγκυος γτ να καταστραφει η ζωη σου?
δεν το καταλαβα αυτο..αν εισαι κ το θελεις κρατα το..αν δεν το θελεις τδεν το συνεχιζεις..απλο..
σιγουρα επιπονη διαδικασια..αλλα ουτε η πρωτη ουτε η τελευταια..ελεος!
ολα ξεπερνιουνται.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Οκ ας μην προτρεχουμε, μπορει να ειναι χημικη εγκυμοσυνη...ας ελπισουμε να ειναι. Οπως και να εχει ολα λυνονται. Πανε σημερα κι ολας για τη χοριακη, ειναι Παρασκευη, δεν θες να εχεις αυτο το αγχος ολο το σκ ετσι; Εκτος αν αρχισεις να τραβολογιεσαι σε κανα νοσοκομειο που δεν λεει. Μη το αναβαλλεις...

----------


## Stavros

> αν ειμαι εγκυος ειναι αδυνατον να το κρατησω και φυσικα να το μαθουν οι δικοι μου.και επισης αν ειμαι...τι θα γυρισω να του πω? θα γινεις μπαμπας? λιγο δυσκολο δεν ειναι ολο αυτο? η 2ωη μου απλα θα καταστραφει αν ειμαι.


Ένα Τest Θετικό κι ένα Test Αρνητικό!Πήγαινε για Χοριακή!!



*Βρήκα το ακόλουθο από μία κοπέλα στο Internet:



> 2-3 ημέρα καθυστέρησης η β χοριακή το δείχνει,μπορείς να την κάνεις όποια ώρα θες απλά συνήθως πάμε το πρωί και μέχρι το μεσημέρι έχουν βγεί τα αποτελέσματα.Κοστίζει γύρω στα 20 ευρώ.Καλά αποτελέσματα.


**Mάλλον δεν προλαβαίνεις για σήμερα.Από Δευτέρα τώρα.Αλλά ίσως μέχρι την Δευτέρα να ξέρουμε από το αν υπάρχει παράταση της καθυστέρησης της περιόδου σου...

----------


## kapakapa

> Οκ ας μην προτρεχουμε, μπορει να ειναι χημικη εγκυμοσυνη...ας ελπισουμε να ειναι. Οπως και να εχει ολα λυνονται. Πανε σημερα κι ολας για τη χοριακη, ειναι Παρασκευη, δεν θες να εχεις αυτο το αγχος ολο το σκ ετσι; Εκτος αν αρχισεις να τραβολογιεσαι σε κανα νοσοκομειο που δεν λεει. Μη το αναβαλλεις...


τον ενημερωνω για τα τεστ η τον αφηνω στην αγνοια του? εχω κατααγχωθει....

----------


## Law

> χθες βραδυ κατεληξα στο οτι αυτος ας κανει οτι θελει.ας παρει οσο χρονο θελει.δεν θα τον ξαναενοχλησω για κανενα λογο.εγω προεχω αυτη τη στιγμη.αν ειμαι εγκυος ειναι αδυνατον να το κρατησω και φυσικα να το μαθουν οι δικοι μου.και επισης αν ειμαι...τι θα γυρισω να του πω? θα γινεις μπαμπας? λιγο δυσκολο δεν ειναι ολο αυτο? η 2ωη μου απλα θα καταστραφει αν ειμαι...εχω κανει ενα τεστ..βγηκε θετικο..εκανα και δευτερο τεστ μετα απο καποιες ωρες.βγηκε αρνητικο...δεν ξερω αν ειμαι η οχι...τι κανω εγω τωρα?


Κατ' αρχην οσο μπορεις ηρεμησε και μην πανικοβαλλεσαι. Για να μην τρελαθεις απο την αγωνια σου, πηγαινε σε ενα μικροβιολογικο για να κανεις χοριακη, θα δωσεις λιγο αιμα, δεν μετραει η ωρα της ημερας και λογικα το βραδυ θα εχεις τα αποτελεσματα. Κανει από 20-30 ευρω αναλογα το εργαστηριο, δεν παιζει ρολο αν εχεις φαει, πιει κλπ. Τα test δεν ειναι 100% αξιοπιστα για αυτο σου ειπα εξ αρχης να κανεις εξεταση αιματος. Πανε με το καλο, δες το αποτελεσμα και μετα ειμαστε εδω για ολα τα υπολοιπα, οπως βλεπεις τοσα ατομα σου απανταμε και ενδιαφερομαστε. Πρωτα κανε τη εξεταση να σιγουρευτεις.

----------


## Stavros

> τον ενημερωνω για τα τεστ η τον αφηνω στην αγνοια του? εχω κατααγχωθει....


Όχι ρε συ,τι να ενημερώσεις???Αφού ακόμα δεν ξέρεις τι παίζει!Το ένα βγαίνει θετικό και το άλλο αρνητικό!
Κάνε ρε κοπέλα μου την Χοριακή και ΑΝ βγει θετική τότε τον ενημερώνεις!

Έλεος!!!Άλλη είναι έγγυος,εμείς γκαστρωθήκαμε!!:D

----------


## Natalia_sups

> τον ενημερωνω για τα τεστ η τον αφηνω στην αγνοια του? εχω κατααγχωθει....


Κοιτα...υπο αλλες συνθηκες αν ηταν ολα καλα μεταξυ σας λογικο θα ηταν να θες να του το πεις και ισως να σε στηριζε/να ηταν διπλα σου σε αυτο (αν ειναι τετοιος τυπος) απο τωρα, και την εξεταση κλπ...αλλα οπως εχουν τα πραγματα δεν βλεπω το νοημα να του μιλησεις πρωτου βεβαιωθεις. Προλαβαινεις σημερα αν θες, πανε σε μικροβιολογο νωρις το απογευμα και παρακαλεσε να εχεις τα αποτελεσματα σημερα (ε τι σκατα 18 χρονων κοπελα θα καταλαβει τη φρικη σου).... Παντως μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο πολυ και μη προσπαθεις να τα σκεφτεις ολα μαζι, ΕΝΑ ΒΗΜΑ την φορα. Εδω ειμαστε ολοι. 
Το επομενο βημα ειναι η χοριακη.

----------


## anxious4ever

αντε εξαφανισου! πανε για χοριακη ΧΘΕΣ!! εφυγες!! λεμεεε!
αν δεν εχεις λεφτα δανεισου!
κ αναπνοες βαθιες..δνε εγινε κ κατι αν εισαι εγγυος οκ..συμβαινει ειπαμε...οκ?

----------


## kapakapa

Παιδια τετοιες ναυτιες πρωτη φορα..ολα μου μυρι2ουν τοσο ασχημα..εχω μια συνεχη κουραση,υπνηλια και νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω να παρω τα ποδια μου.ναι το απογευμα θα παω για τη χοριακη.δεν παιρνει αλλη αναβολη.εχω κανει ενα πακετο τσιγαρα απο το πρωι πριν καν κανω το τεστ.αφου το εκανα δεν μπορουσα να το πιστεψω.πανικοβληθηκα.ενιω σα να χανω τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια μου.αν ισχυει οντως το πρωτο τεστ..και ειμαι εγκυος..πως θα το πω στην οικογενεια μου αυτο? οι γονεις μου σιγουρα θα εχουν μεγαλο προβλημα και δεν θα με καταλαβουν.εγω δεν εχω κλεισει ακομη τα 18.για να κανεις εκτρωση χρεια2εται υπογραφη γονεα οταν θεωρητικα εισαι ανηλικος..να περιμενω δυο μηνες και κατι μεχρι να γινω 18 πολυ δυσκολο..αρα τι κανω?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Παιδια τετοιες ναυτιες πρωτη φορα..ολα μου μυρι2ουν τοσο ασχημα..εχω μια συνεχη κουραση,υπνηλια και νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω να παρω τα ποδια μου.ναι το απογευμα θα παω για τη χοριακη.δεν παιρνει αλλη αναβολη.εχω κανει ενα πακετο τσιγαρα απο το πρωι πριν καν κανω το τεστ.αφου το εκανα δεν μπορουσα να το πιστεψω.πανικοβληθηκα.ενιω σα να χανω τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια μου.αν ισχυει οντως το πρωτο τεστ..και ειμαι εγκυος..πως θα το πω στην οικογενεια μου αυτο? οι γονεις μου σιγουρα θα εχουν μεγαλο προβλημα και δεν θα με καταλαβουν.εγω δεν εχω κλεισει ακομη τα 18.για να κανεις εκτρωση χρεια2εται υπογραφη γονεα οταν θεωρητικα εισαι ανηλικος..να περιμενω δυο μηνες και κατι μεχρι να γινω 18 πολυ δυσκολο..αρα τι κανω?


Καταρχην ψαξε απο τωρα μικροβιολογο και παρε τηλεφωνα. Μπορει να πετυχεις καποιον αν οχι για να σε δει αμεσα τουλαχιστον για να εχεις "ραντεβου" οσο νωριτερα γινεται.

----------


## Law

Εφοσον εισαι ακομη ανηλικη χρειαζεται η συναινεση ενος απο τους δυο γονεις σου σιγουρα και θα πρεπει να γινει εντος των 12 πρωτων εβδομαδων της κυησης, εφοσον εισαι εγκυος. Ωστοσο πρωτα σιγουρεψου και αν εντελει εισαι, ειναι δυσκολο αλλα θα πρεπει να μιλησεις στην οικογενεια σου οπωσδηποτε οτι και αν επιλεξεις και να πας σε εναν γυναικολογο. Ολα ομως λυνονται κοριτσι μου μην πανικοβαλλεσαι αν και ειναι δυσκολο, πρωτα σιγουρεψου και μετα θα δουμε.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Απο εκει και περα αν εισαι οντως εγκυος ναι θα το πεις στους γονεις σου δεν εχεις αλλη επιλογη. Η στη μητερα σου η σε οποιον ειναι πιο τσιλ απο τους δυο τελοσπαντων (ως προς εσενα, οτι θα τα πουνε μεταξυ τους πιθανοτατα θα τα πουνε).
Ναι θα φας κραξιμο χαιρω πολυ, ναι δεν θα τους αρεσει, πιθανον θα απογοητευτουν η δε ξερω τι αλλο, αλλα θα σε βοηθησουν να το διαχειριστεις καλυτερα απο οποιονδηποτε αλλο και δεν θα τελειωσει δα και ο κοσμος αν το μαθουν. 
Εννοειται δεν θα περιμενεις δυο μηνες...μετα στενευουν χρονικα και τα περιθωρια της νομιμης εκτρωσης.

----------


## kapakapa

δεν ξερω τιποτα παιδια..εχω φρικαρει παρα πολυ...οσο περισσοτερο περναει η πιθανοτητα απο το μυαλο μου αλλο τοσο κοντευω να τρελαθω.κανενας μικροβιολογος τετοια ωρα δεν μου σηκωνει το τηλεφωνο.θα προσπαθησω παλι το απογευμα να κλεισω ενα ραντεβου.εγω εχω τρελαθει απο την αγωνια μου.στην οικογενεια μου πολυ δυσκολο να το πω...δεν ειναι μονο το κραξιμο δεν ειναι μονο οτι δεν θα τους αρεσει ειναι οτι ειναι υπερβολικοι σε αυτο το θεμα και δεν ξερουν καν οτι εχω προχωρησει.το λιγοτερο να με διωξουν απο το σπιτι!

----------


## anxious4ever

να πας σε ΒΙΟΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ..ΠΟΥ Ειναι ανοιχτη σιγουρα αυτη την ωρα..σε επαρχια εισαι?
αν εισαι σε επαρχια..δυσκολο να βρεις ΒΙΟΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ.
επιπλεον δεν χρειαζεται να το ξερουν οι γονεις οτι εισια εγκυος..υπαρχουν πολλοι γυναικολογοι οι οποιοι κανουν εκτρωσεις ρε παιδια κ σε ανηλικες...εδω 15 χρονες γκαστρωνονται κ δεν το μαθαινουν ποτε οι γονεις ..
ελεος! που ζουμε?
αν πας στον γυναικολογο κ του πεις οτι δεν θελεις να το μαθουν οι γονεις θα καταλαβει...
μη πνιγεσαι τωρα με αυτο..
πρωτα δες κ μετα βλεπεις τι κανεις.
χαλαρωσε...δυστυχως καθημερινα γινονται εκτρωσεις κ ειναι ρουτινα πλεον..
οκ μου χει τυχει κ μενα..οκ..φρικαρα..αλλα το ξεπερασα..οκ.

----------


## Stavros

Σιγά μη σε διώξουν από το σπίτι!




> δεν είναι μονο οτι δεν θα τους αρεσει,ειναι οτι ειναι υπερβολικοι σε αυτο το θεμα και δεν ξερουν καν οτι εχω προχωρησει.


Καλά σιγά μην κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν με την μη παρθενιά σου!Αυτό θα ξεπεραστεί ακαριαίως!Με την εγκυμοσύνη άντε να το δεχτώ να έχεις ιστορίες,αλλά σιγά μην κάτσουν να σου κάνουν σκηνή για το ότι έχεις ήδη σεξουαλικές σχέσεις.


Αν μένεις Αθήνα,για Βιοιατρική θα σου έλεγα κι εγώ.Βέβαια δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως θα σου εκδώσουν και αποτελέσματα εκτός της αιμοληψίας μέσα στο ΣΚ,αλλά να τελειώνεις ρε παιδί μου...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> δεν ξερω τιποτα παιδια..εχω φρικαρει παρα πολυ...οσο περισσοτερο περναει η πιθανοτητα απο το μυαλο μου αλλο τοσο κοντευω να τρελαθω.κανενας μικροβιολογος τετοια ωρα δεν μου σηκωνει το τηλεφωνο.θα προσπαθησω παλι το απογευμα να κλεισω ενα ραντεβου.εγω εχω τρελαθει απο την αγωνια μου.στην οικογενεια μου πολυ δυσκολο να το πω...δεν ειναι μονο το κραξιμο δεν ειναι μονο οτι δεν θα τους αρεσει ειναι οτι ειναι υπερβολικοι σε αυτο το θεμα και δεν ξερουν καν οτι εχω προχωρησει.το λιγοτερο να με διωξουν απο το σπιτι!


Καταρχην μην πανικοβαλλεσαι...σκεψου ψυχραιμα οσο δυσκολο και αν ειναι. 
Ακομα δεν ξερουμε αν εισαι καν εγκυος, επιβεβαιωσε το στον μικροβιολογο πρωτα. Τι ειπαμε; Ενα βημα την φορα...προτρεχεις.
Δευτερον ναι ειναι δυσαρεστο το να το πεις στους γονεις σου. Αλλα ειναι η μονη λογικη λυση που εχεις. Τι αλλο μπορεις να κανεις; Οτι και αν επιλεξεις να κανεις πρεπει να τους το πεις. Στη μια περιπτωση επειδη χρειαζεσαι την υπογραφη τους και στην αλλη επειδη ε δε γινεται να γεννησεις και να μη το παρατηρησουν. Οπως και να εχει εισαι ανηλικη και υπολογη στους γονεις σου νομικα τουλαχιστον. 
Επισης δεν ξερεις πως θα αντιδρασουν...μπορει να θυμωσουν μπορει και να ανησυχησουν πιο πολυ, η μπορει να το παρουν ψυχραιμα. Που ξερεις εσυ τι εκανε η μαμα σου στα νιατα της βασικα; 
Απο το σπιτι δεν προκειται να σε διωξουν, υπερβαλλεις εσυ τωρα. 
Το πολυ πολυ να προσπαθησουν να σε περιορισουν/πιεσουν λιγο παραπανω οσο μενεις μαζι τους τουλαχιστον. Και η αληθεια ειναι δεν μπορεις να τους κατηγορησεις για αυτο...αν και επρεπε αντι να σε κανουν να νομιζεις πως το καλυτερο ειναι να τους κρυβεις πως εισαι σεξουαλικα ενεργη επρεπε να σε ειχαν ενημερωσει και ενθαρρυνει για προφυλαξεις αλλα τεσπα...δεν θα σε διωξουν απο το σπιτι και δεν θα καταστραφει το συμπαν, πιστεψε με.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Καλα μετα υπαρχει και η επιλογη να λαδωσεις κανα καλο γιατρο που "καταλαβαινει" που λεει και η anxious...εκει μπορει ισως να σε βοηθησει ο φιλος σου. Αν και με ενα μηνα και το πωε φερεται δεν ξερω, τον κοβω μη τον ειδατε τον Παναη...χωρια που εγω θεωρω σωστο να το πεις στη μητερα σου. Τεσπα ενα βημα τη φορα, οπως ειπαμε...

----------


## Law

> δεν ξερω τιποτα παιδια..εχω φρικαρει παρα πολυ...οσο περισσοτερο περναει η πιθανοτητα απο το μυαλο μου αλλο τοσο κοντευω να τρελαθω.κανενας μικροβιολογος τετοια ωρα δεν μου σηκωνει το τηλεφωνο.θα προσπαθησω παλι το απογευμα να κλεισω ενα ραντεβου.εγω εχω τρελαθει απο την αγωνια μου.στην οικογενεια μου πολυ δυσκολο να το πω...δεν ειναι μονο το κραξιμο δεν ειναι μονο οτι δεν θα τους αρεσει ειναι οτι ειναι υπερβολικοι σε αυτο το θεμα και δεν ξερουν καν οτι εχω προχωρησει.το λιγοτερο να με διωξουν απο το σπιτι!


Δεν ξερω που μενεις αλλα δεν χρειαζεται ραντεβου για να την κανεις, πας και λες θελω να κανω μια β χοριακη, σε ρωτανε τελευταια περιοδο και ποιον γυναικολογο εχεις, Παρασκευη ειναι τα περισσοτερα μικροβιολογικα δεν κλεινουν μεσημερι τουλαχιστον σε μεγαλες πολεις. Καλα λεει η Ναταλια, ενα βημα τη φορα κοριτσι μου, πρωτα δες αυτο και μετα. Σιγουρα δεν ειναι ευκολη συζητηση αλλα μην σκεφτεις ουτε λεπτο να κανεις κατι μονη σου, χωρις να μιλησεις στους γονεις σου και συμβουλευτεις γιατρο. Μπορει οι αμβλωσεις να ειναι οπως ειπαν και αλλοι επεμβασεις ρουτινας αλλα ειναι επεμβασεις και καλο ειναι να γινονται και σε γιατρους σωστους και εφοσον εχεις εναν ανθρωπο διπλα σου, οικογενεια, αδερφη, συντροφο φιλη, καποιον ομως. Ωστοσο μπορει να μην υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα, οποτε πρωτα σιγουρεψου και μετα θα δουμε, εδω ειμαστε για οτι χρειαστεις.

----------


## anxious4ever

μωρε σωστο ειναι να το πει στους γονεις..εννοειται..αλλα αν οι γονεις ειναι κ φουλ κλειστομυαλοι τωρα..τι περιμενεις..καλυτερα να πας να ξεμπερδευεις μονος για να μην εχεις κ την γκρινια κιολας μετα απο πανω..
τωρα να ειναι γονεις που καταλαβαινουν κλπ..πραμα σπανιο ...ναι καλο ειναι να το πεις.
εγω το ειχα πει στην μητερα μου κ επειδη εκλαιγα κ ελεγα "μανα δεν το θελω" η γυναικα με στηριξε απειρα..μαλιστα οταν μετα ειχα ενοχες..μου ειπε "αντε καλε που εχεις ενοχες! εσυ να εισαι καλα!πας καλα?που θα εχεις ενοχες για ενα κυτταρο??"
φοβοταν η μητερουλα μου μη κανω καμια βλακεια κ με στηριξε απειρα παιδια ..οταν λεμε απειρα απειρα..
μαλιστα μου επμποστευθηκε οτι κ εκεινη ειχε κανει εκτρωση κ ο.τι κ να κανω θα ειμαι παντα η αγαπημενη της κορη κ θα με αγαπαει απειρα...κ με βοηθησε τοσο πολυ η γλυκια μου!!! ποσο την αγαπω!

----------


## Law

> μωρε σωστο ειναι να το πει στους γονεις..εννοειται..αλλα αν οι γονεις ειναι κ φουλ κλειστομυαλοι τωρα..τι περιμενεις..καλυτερα να πας να ξεμπερδευεις μονος για να μην εχεις κ την γκρινια κιολας μετα απο πανω..
> τωρα να ειναι γονεις που καταλαβαινουν κλπ..πραμα σπανιο ...ναι καλο ειναι να το πεις.
> εγω το ειχα πει στην μητερα μου κ επειδη εκλαιγα κ ελεγα "μανα δεν το θελω" η γυναικα με στηριξε απειρα..μαλιστα οταν μετα ειχα ενοχες..μου ειπε "αντε καλε που εχεις ενοχες! εσυ να εισαι καλα!πας καλα?που θα εχεις ενοχες για ενα κυτταρο??"
> φοβοταν η μητερουλα μου μη κανω καμια βλακεια κ με στηριξε απειρα παιδια ..οταν λεμε απειρα απειρα..
> μαλιστα μου επμποστευθηκε οτι κ εκεινη ειχε κανει εκτρωση κ ο.τι κ να κανω θα ειμαι παντα η αγαπημενη της κορη κ θα με αγαπαει απειρα...κ με βοηθησε τοσο πολυ η γλυκια μου!!! ποσο την αγαπω!


Μπραβο στην μητερα σου που σε στηριξε τοσο πολυ αλλα απλα εδω υπαρχει ενα αντικειμενικο εμποδιο στο να κανει κατι μονη της, ειναι ανηλικη. Και αν προκυψει θεος φυλαξοι κατι, δεν ειναι υπολογος μονο ο γιατρος αλλα και οι γονεις που εχουν την επιμελεια της μεχρι να ενηλικωθει. Οποτε το να τους μιλησει ειναι απαραιτητο γιατι σχεδον σιγουρα θα ζητηθει η συγκαταθεση γονεα. Ωστοσο μακαρι να μην χρειαστει τιποτα απ ολα αυτα και απλα να εγινε καποιο λαθος στο τεστ.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Απλα καμια φορα οι γονεις πιστευουν πως με το να δινουν την εικονα πως εχουν μια πολυ αυστηρη σταση σε αυτα τα πραγματα προστατευουν τα παιδια τους απο τα λαθη. Αλλα αν γινει το λαθος φυσικα θα σπευσουν να βοηθησουν οσο και να μουρμουρησουν...
Θελω να πω καμια φορα στην εφηβεια ειδικα τα μεγαλοποιουμε στο μυαλο μας. 
Εκτος αν οι γονεις της ειναι τιποτα κολλημενοι παλαιοημερολογητες σε κανα κουτσοχωρι που κατακρινουν μεχρι και τη σκια τους τι να πω...δε νομιζω αυτα ειναι περιπτωσαρες. Δε τη κοβω τη κοπελα μεγαλωμενη σε τετοιο περιβαλλον...
Και τι γκρινια να εχει μετα; Ααα εκανες εκτρωση εκανες εκτρωση; Πολυ χλωμο, θελει επιπεδο ψυχοπαθειας για να το κανει αυτο καποιος. 
Το πανω χερι το παιρνει το ενδιαφερον για το μελλον και το καλο του παιδιου τους συνηθως. Μωρε αλλοι παιρνουν ναρκωτικα και κλεβουν και οι γονεις νοιαζονται για τα παιδια τους και τρεχουν να βοηθησουν, επειδη εκανε κατι το φυσιολογικο και αναμενομενο η κοπελα (σεξ) θα ερθει η συντελεια του κοσμου με τους γονεις της νομιζετε? Παιδιαστικα πραγματα... 
Η μαμα σου μου θυμιζει τη δικια μου ανξιους...ειχαμε διαφορες κουλες συζητησεις κατα καιρους που δεν ειναι επι του παροντος :) 
Μην μασας kapakapa παρε τα αποτελεσματα και το επομενο βημα το ξερεις...εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## kapakapa

ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας που με σπευσατε να με στηριξετε.θα δω πως θα παει η χοριακη και μετα ολα τα υπολοιπα..σιγουρα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο το να μιλησω και θα το σκεφτω παρα πολυ πριν το κανω.οι γονεις μου δεν ειναι τοσο οπισθοδρομικοι αλλα σε αυτο το θεμα ναι.οπως ξανα ειπα εχω περασει αρκετα εδω και δυο χρονια τετοιο περιστατικο δεν ειχα ποτε ομως..πανω απολα ψυχραιμια τωρα..αυτο πρεπει να κανω..μονο αυτο θα με βοηθησει τωρα.εχεις δικιο πρεπει να παω σε Βιοιατρικη.δεν μενω σε επαρχια η νησι σε μεγαλη πολη μενω.

----------


## anxious4ever

> ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας που με σπευσατε να με στηριξετε.θα δω πως θα παει η χοριακη και μετα ολα τα υπολοιπα..σιγουρα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο το να μιλησω και θα το σκεφτω παρα πολυ πριν το κανω.οι γονεις μου δεν ειναι τοσο οπισθοδρομικοι αλλα σε αυτο το θεμα ναι.οπως ξανα ειπα εχω περασει αρκετα εδω και δυο χρονια τετοιο περιστατικο δεν ειχα ποτε ομως..πανω απολα ψυχραιμια τωρα..αυτο πρεπει να κανω..μονο αυτο θα με βοηθησει τωρα.εχεις δικιο πρεπει να παω σε Βιοιατρικη.δεν μενω σε επαρχια η νησι σε μεγαλη πολη μενω.


ΦΥΓΕ ρε συ κ πανε βιοιατρικη τωρα..γτ το καθυστεριες τοσο?αν πας τωρα σε 5 ωρες θα βγει το αποτελεσμα..
πηγαινε αντε ..να τελειωνεις.
αν κ για να εχεις ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα + καθυστερηση + ενα τεστ θετικο μαλλον πρεπει να εισαι..οπτοε να εισαι ετοιμη για ολα...
οκ?
επιπλεον το στηθος σου ποναει πολυ?εμενα θυμαμαι ποναγε απειρα νομιζα οτι καποια σιτγμη θα εκραγει ετσι οπως καθομουν.αν κ δεν ειναι απαραιτητο συμπτωμα.καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος.εδω κ καθε εγκυμοσυνη ειναι διαφορετικη...παντως ειλικρινα μη το κανεις κ τοσο τεραστιο στο μυαλο σου..το μυαλο μας, μας αρρωσταινει..τυχαινει κ στις καλυτερες οικογενειες..κ τα λαθη ειναι για να τα κανουμε οκ?
αυτο θα λες απο μεσα σου..εισαι ανθρωπος κ συμβαινουν αυτα!
εισαι νεα κοπελα..δεν θα χαντακωθεις τωρα για μια εγκυμοσυνη..εχεις τοσα να ζησεις κ να μαθεις απο τη ζωη κ φυσικα δεν θα ειναι το ενα σου κ μοναδικο σου λαθος ..
θα κανεις πολλα ακομα...αυτο ειναι ζωη...αυτο λεγεται ζωη κ εχει κ τις αναποδιες της.

----------


## kapakapa

> ΦΥΓΕ ρε συ κ πανε βιοιατρικη τωρα..γτ το καθυστεριες τοσο?αν πας τωρα σε 5 ωρες θα βγει το αποτελεσμα..
> πηγαινε αντε ..να τελειωνεις.
> αν κ για να εχεις ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα + καθυστερηση + ενα τεστ θετικο μαλλον πρεπει να εισαι..οπτοε να εισαι ετοιμη για ολα...
> οκ?
> επιπλεον το στηθος σου ποναει πολυ?εμενα θυμαμαι ποναγε απειρα νομιζα οτι καποια σιτγμη θα εκραγει ετσι οπως καθομουν.αν κ δεν ειναι απαραιτητο συμπτωμα.καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος.εδω κ καθε εγκυμοσυνη ειναι διαφορετικη...παντως ειλικρινα μη το κανεις κ τοσο τεραστιο στο μυαλο σου..το μυαλο μας, μας αρρωσταινει..τυχαινει κ στις καλυτερες οικογενειες..κ τα λαθη ειναι για να τα κανουμε οκ?
> αυτο θα λες απο μεσα σου..εισαι ανθρωπος κ συμβαινουν αυτα!
> εισαι νεα κοπελα..δεν θα χαντακωθεις τωρα για μια εγκυμοσυνη..εχεις τοσα να ζησεις κ να μαθεις απο τη ζωη κ φυσικα δεν θα ειναι το ενα σου κ μοναδικο σου λαθος ..
> θα κανεις πολλα ακομα...αυτο ειναι ζωη...αυτο λεγεται ζωη κ εχει κ τις αναποδιες της.


πηγα και εκανα την χοριακη..τα αποτελεσματα αν δεν βγουν μεχρι το βραδυ θα βγουν αυριο το πρωι...με πηραν τα κλαματα και προσπαθουσαν να με ηρεμησουν...αγχωθηκα παρα πολυ...ακομη ειμαι πολυ ταραγμενη

----------


## Stavros

> πηγα και εκανα την χοριακη..τα αποτελεσματα αν δεν βγουν μεχρι το βραδυ θα βγουν αυριο το πρωι...με πηραν τα κλαματα και προσπαθουσαν να με ηρεμησουν...αγχωθηκα παρα πολυ...ακομη ειμαι πολυ ταραγμενη


Μπράβο σου!Υπομονή τώρα μέχρι να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα!!!
Πάμε γερά!!

----------


## Toxotis

Μάλλον είμαι ο μόνος που πιστεύει ότι δεν είσαι έγκυος,ακόμα και με θετικό τεστ.Πίστη για το καλύτερο,θα βγει η εξέταση και θα δεις ότι όλα ήταν ένας εφιάλτης :)

----------


## kapakapa

τα αποτελεσματα δεν εχουν βγει ακομη.δεν ξερω τι να υποθεσω.καθομαι σπιτι οι αναγουλες συνεχι2ονται κανονικα και περιμενω να αλλαξει κατι.δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω...αγχος,κλαμα,διαφορες υποθεσεις στο μυαλο μου,αν ειμαι,αν δεν ειμαι,το μετα...δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω..με τρωει αυτο το πραγμα και με φθειρει..και μαλιστα οταν ο αλλος ειναι εξαφανισμενος!

----------


## Natalia_sups

Κουραγιο και υπομονη, δεν εχεις κατι αλλο να κανεις κοριτσι μου. Περιμενε να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα και αν ειναι θετικα θεωρω πως το σωστοτερο βημα ειναι να το πεις στη μητερα σου. Δεν εχει κατι αλλο να σκεφτεις/να υπεραναλυσεις...οπως και να αντιδρασει αρχικα θα ειναι εκει διπλα σου (εν αντιθεσει με αλλους). Και θα κανετε μαζι τα επομενα βηματα. Ε αντε στη χειροτερη θα φωναξει η θα τη πιασει φαση "δεν ειμαι καλα δεν ειμαι καλα"...η μπορει και να το παρει πιο ψυχραιμα απο οτι περιμενες. Ειλικρινα ομως τι ειναι το χειροτερο πιστευεις που μπορει να γινει αν της το πεις; Αντικειμενικα τωρα...

----------


## Stavros

Mε τον άλλον θα ασχοληθούμε όταν μάθουμε το αποτέλεσμα της Χοριακής.Σε λίγα λεπτά ή σε λίγες ώρες(πρωί).
Οι αναγούλες,το Test εγκυμοσύνης,η καθυστέρηση της περιόδου και η διαταραχή της όσφρησης είναι σημάδια που υποδηλώνουν εγκυμοσύνη.
Θα το αντιμετωπίσεις μια χαρά και μετά το αρχικό σοκ των γονιών σου,θα δεις που θα υπάρξει αλλαγή της στάσης τους (αν είσαι έγγυος φυσικά).
Η απόφαση για την τύχη του εμβρύου θα παρθεί σε συνεννόηση με τον δικό σου,τους γονείς σου και φυσικά την δική σου επιθυμία.
Ούτε η πρώτη είσαι ούτε η τελευταία!Όλα θα εξελιχθούν καλύτερα από ότι πιστεύεις τώρα!Είναι θέμα χρόνου!

----------


## kapakapa

> Κουραγιο και υπομονη, δεν εχεις κατι αλλο να κανεις κοριτσι μου. Περιμενε να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα και αν ειναι θετικα θεωρω πως το σωστοτερο βημα ειναι να το πεις στη μητερα σου. Δεν εχει κατι αλλο να σκεφτεις/να υπεραναλυσεις...οπως και να αντιδρασει αρχικα θα ειναι εκει διπλα σου (εν αντιθεσει με αλλους). Και θα κανετε μαζι τα επομενα βηματα. Ε αντε στη χειροτερη θα φωναξει η θα τη πιασει φαση "δεν ειμαι καλα δεν ειμαι καλα"...η μπορει και να το παρει πιο ψυχραιμα απο οτι περιμενες. Ειλικρινα ομως τι ειναι το χειροτερο πιστευεις που μπορει να γινει αν της το πεις; Αντικειμενικα τωρα...


πηρα τηλεφωνο να δω αν βγηκαν τα αποτελεσματα.δεν εχουν βγει ακομα!! λογικα θα βγουν αυριο..το χειροτερο σεναριο ειναι αρχινα να φρικαρει,να βαλει τις φωνες,να ακουσω οσα δεν εχω ακουσει τοσα χρονια μα2εμενα απο βρισιμο,να θελει να μαθει το ονομα του πατερα,να του τηλεφωνησει αφου κανει τον χαμο με μενα να τον κανει και μα2ι του,να ηρεμησει να το σκεφτει ψυχραιμα,να με αποκληρωσει και να με στειλει να τον βρω.μετα θα μετανιωσει και θα με παει κατευθειαν για εκτρωση.χωρις δευτερη κουβεντα.μονο αν φερω αντιρρηση εγω η το αγορι μου(που δεν ξερω αν 2ει η πεθανε,τι κανει,που ειναι,περναω τοσα μονη μου καθε μερα και αυτος που ειναι αραγε??????) αλλα θα μου πειτε αφου δεν ξερει αν ειμαι η οχι δεν ξερει καν για το τεστ,για τη χοριακη για ολα! δεν ξερει τιποτα.πριν μιλησω στη μητερα μου πρεπει να χω μιλησει σε αυτον.να ειναι προετοιμασμενος για οτιδηποτε.εχει πολλες ευθυνες και με αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι δεν ειναι εδω,μα2ι μου..να μπορω να βασιστω σε καποιον και να με στηριξει..κυριως ψυχολογικα..ξερω πως μπορει..αλλα δεν ξερω αν θελει

----------


## Law

> πηρα τηλεφωνο να δω αν βγηκαν τα αποτελεσματα.δεν εχουν βγει ακομα!! λογικα θα βγουν αυριο..το χειροτερο σεναριο ειναι αρχινα να φρικαρει,να βαλει τις φωνες,να ακουσω οσα δεν εχω ακουσει τοσα χρονια μα2εμενα απο βρισιμο,να θελει να μαθει το ονομα του πατερα,να του τηλεφωνησει αφου κανει τον χαμο με μενα να τον κανει και μα2ι του,να ηρεμησει να το σκεφτει ψυχραιμα,να με αποκληρωσει και να με στειλει να τον βρω.μετα θα μετανιωσει και θα με παει κατευθειαν για εκτρωση.χωρις δευτερη κουβεντα.μονο αν φερω αντιρρηση εγω η το αγορι μου(που δεν ξερω αν 2ει η πεθανε,τι κανει,που ειναι,περναω τοσα μονη μου καθε μερα και αυτος που ειναι αραγε??????) αλλα θα μου πειτε αφου δεν ξερει αν ειμαι η οχι δεν ξερει καν για το τεστ,για τη χοριακη για ολα! δεν ξερει τιποτα.πριν μιλησω στη μητερα μου πρεπει να χω μιλησει σε αυτον.να ειναι προετοιμασμενος για οτιδηποτε.εχει πολλες ευθυνες και με αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι δεν ειναι εδω,μα2ι μου..να μπορω να βασιστω σε καποιον και να με στηριξει..κυριως ψυχολογικα..ξερω πως μπορει..αλλα δεν ξερω αν θελει


Παρε με το καλο τα αποτελεσματα και επειτα μιλα του. Καλυτερα απο κοντα, απλα να εισαι οσο το δυνατον προετοιμασμενη απο το να σταθει διπλα σου μεχρι να αποποιηθει καθε ευθυνη. Αφου του μιλησεις, μιλα στην μητερα σου, οσο και να αντιδρασει,να θυμωσει, να φωναξει, πανω απ ολα θα βαλει εσενα και το καλο σου. Απο κει και περα πανω απ ολα ειναι δικη σου η αποφαση. Ευχομαι να μην υπαρχει τιποτα και αυριο να εισαι πια ηρεμη. Και αν ωστοσο εισαι εγκυος και παλι θα βρεθει λυση και ολα θα μπουν σε μια σειρα αργα η γρηγορα. Ειμαστε εδω να μας μιλησεις και οσο μπορουμε να σε βοηθησουμε.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> πηρα τηλεφωνο να δω αν βγηκαν τα αποτελεσματα.δεν εχουν βγει ακομα!! λογικα θα βγουν αυριο..το χειροτερο σεναριο ειναι αρχινα να φρικαρει,να βαλει τις φωνες,να ακουσω οσα δεν εχω ακουσει τοσα χρονια μα2εμενα απο βρισιμο,να θελει να μαθει το ονομα του πατερα,να του τηλεφωνησει αφου κανει τον χαμο με μενα να τον κανει και μα2ι του,να ηρεμησει να το σκεφτει ψυχραιμα,να με αποκληρωσει και να με στειλει να τον βρω.μετα θα μετανιωσει και θα με παει κατευθειαν για εκτρωση.χωρις δευτερη κουβεντα.μονο αν φερω αντιρρηση εγω η το αγορι μου(που δεν ξερω αν 2ει η πεθανε,τι κανει,που ειναι,περναω τοσα μονη μου καθε μερα και αυτος που ειναι αραγε??????) αλλα θα μου πειτε αφου δεν ξερει αν ειμαι η οχι δεν ξερει καν για το τεστ,για τη χοριακη για ολα! δεν ξερει τιποτα.πριν μιλησω στη μητερα μου πρεπει να χω μιλησει σε αυτον.να ειναι προετοιμασμενος για οτιδηποτε.εχει πολλες ευθυνες και με αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι δεν ειναι εδω,μα2ι μου..να μπορω να βασιστω σε καποιον και να με στηριξει..κυριως ψυχολογικα..ξερω πως μπορει..αλλα δεν ξερω αν θελει


Καταρχην περιμενε να παρεις αυριο το πρωι τα αποτελεσματα. Μετα σκεψου τι θελεις εσυ. Τι θα πει "εκτος αν φερω αντιρρηση εγω η το αγορι μου"? 
Θα βασισεις μια τετοια αποφαση πανω στο τι θελει το αγορι σου η η μαμα σου; Πρωτου μιλησεις σε οποιονδηποτε δες προς ποια αποφαση τεινεις εσυ μονη σου. Σκεψου οσο πιο ψυχραιμα μπορεις τι ειναι καλυτερο για εσενα και τι θελεις εσυ. Το λεω για να μην εισαι φτερο στον ανεμο ως προς τις γνωμες των αλλων. Επισης εσυ μολις εδωσες πανελληνιες, δεν ηθελες να περασεις σε καποια σχολη; Δεν εχεις καποια ονειρα γενικα; Τι περιμενεις να σου πει αυτος, παμε σε ενα μικρο σπιτι στο λιβαδι; Οτι και αν θελησεις να κανεις να θυμασαι: τα ατομα στα οποια θα βασιστεις ουσιαστικα εισαι εσυ η ιδια και οι γονεις σου. Να το ξερεις. Μονο αυτα! 
Και μετα αφου δεις τι θελεις πες το στο αγορι σου (αν ειναι αγορι σου σε αυτη τη φαση τελοσπαντων) για να ειναι και ετοιμος οπως λες σε περιπτωση που φρικαρει η μητερα σου και μετα το λες σε εκεινη. 

Με βαση τα οσα εχεις περιγραψει το χειροοοτερο των χειροτερων σεναριων με τη μητερα σου δεν ειναι τοσο ασχημο. Αν θες να το κρατησεις πρεπει να της το πεις οπως και να εχει και αν δε θες να το κρατησεις παλι, μπροστα στο να αντιμετωπισεις μια επεμβαση μονη σου σε αμφιβολου αξιοπιστιας γιατρο η να μπλεξεις με χρεη μυστικα και ενα σωρο παραπλευρα θεματα οπως μια αλλη κοπελα που ειχε γραψει στο φορουμ καλυτερα να τα ακουσεις μια φορα να τελειωνεις, δεν ειναι τοσο ασχημο. Τι θα κανεις δηλαδη θα πας να ρισκαρεις την υγεια σου επειδη φοβασαι που θα σε μαλωσει η μαμα σου; Δεν παιζουνε με αυτα...

Καταλαβαινεις και μονη σου απο οσα λες πως θα πρεπει να επεξεργαστει καποια πραγματα πρωτα κι εκεινη, ισως να ξεσπασει λιγο, να απορροφησει οοοολα οσα της εκρυβες, να ξεθυμανει και μετα θα σε βοηθησει (στη χειροτερη περιπτωση το τονιζουμε αυτο, δε σημαινει οτι θα γινει ακριβως ετσι,μπορει να μην αντιδρασει τοσο χαλια). Σε καθε περιπτωση εσυ θα τα ακουσεις...και θα απαντησεις στις ερωτησεις της και θα την αφησεις να τα επεξεργαστει...μην προσπαθησεις να αντιδρασεις με φωνες αν φωναξει, δωστης να καταλαβει οτι εχει συναισθηση του τι συμβαινει, οτι "μανουλα εκανα κοτσανα οτι και να πεις δικιο εχεις"...ελα στη θεση της, θα της ερθει νταμπλας. Αλλα δεν θα σου κολλησει πισσα και πουπουλα ηρεμησε...θα ειναι ο κυριοτερος συμμαχος σου. Οι φιλοι και οι συμμαχοι μας δεν μας χαιδευουν παντα τα αυτια...καμια φορα μας την λενε ασχημα και ριχνουν και μπουφλες. Χωρια που δεν εχεις νομικα αλλη επιλογη. Αν και εγω πιστευω θα ανακουφιστεις λιγακι αν της το πεις και ας φας το κραξιμο της ζωης σου (που δεν ειναι σιγουρο λεμε τωρα, απλα να εισαι ετοιμη)...

----------


## kapakapa

τον πηρα τηλεφωνο..ηθελα να τον ακουσω με ρωτουσε επιμονα για το στομαχι μου του ειπα πολυ συντομα για τη χοριακη,τα τεστ και το πως ειναι το στομαχι μου..στην αρχη πηγα να αποφυγω καθε ερωτηση αλλα επεμενε..του ειπα οτι και να ναι δεν εχει καμια ευθυνη αυτος και μετα του λεω μπορω να σε δω μες την αλλη βδομαδα ? και μου κανει θα σε παρω εγω τηλεφωνο καποια στιγμη λογικα να ξεκαθαρισουμε καποια πραγματα και μετα νευρια2ει και μου λεει σου ειπα οτι θελω χρονο δεν το καταλαβαινεις? και του λεω το καταλαβα δηλαδη το ληγουμε εδω? και μου κανει θα τα πουμε απο κοντα αυτα και του λεω ενταξει.με εκανε πολυ κομματια.καθομαι και κλαιω και το στομαχι μου ειναι χαλια..δεν αντεχω αλλο...δεν ξερω τι να κανω..μπορει να εκανα λαθος που του μιλησα..αλλα ειχα πολυ αναγκη να τον ακουσω..ωστοσο το μετανιωσα..νιωθω ηληθια τωρα...γιατι μου φερθηκε ετσι? γιατι? γιατι δεν ειναι εδω τωρα......θα τρελαθω...

----------


## Natalia_sups

Χεσ'τον αυτον. Παρε τα αποτελεσματα σου και αν ειναι αρνητικα καλως...αν ειναι θετικα εγω λεω αφου σου μιλησε ετσι χεστον γενικα, μη τον ξαναπαρεις, μη του ξαναστειλεις...σου ειπα ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος συμμαχος σου τωρα, κι ας σε φοβιζει η ιδεα. Ακου με σε αυτο.
Δεν θα τρελλαθεις. Θα περασει και αυτο και θα ειναι ενα βιωμα σου μεσα σε ολα τα αλλα και θα συνεχισεις τη ζωη σου. Εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου, ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## kapakapa

> Χεσ'τον αυτον. Παρε τα αποτελεσματα σου και αν ειναι αρνητικα καλως...αν ειναι θετικα εγω λεω αφου σου μιλησε ετσι χεστον γενικα, μη τον ξαναπαρεις, μη του ξαναστειλεις...σου ειπα ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος συμμαχος σου τωρα, κι ας σε φοβιζει η ιδεα. Ακου με σε αυτο.
> Δεν θα τρελλαθεις. Θα περασει και αυτο και θα ειναι ενα βιωμα σου μεσα σε ολα τα αλλα και θα συνεχισεις τη ζωη σου. Εχεις ολη τη ζωη μπροστα σου, ολα θα πανε καλα.


θελω να ναι εδω διπλα μου και δεν μπορω να τον εχω.να τον δω να του μιλησω να με καταλαβει και να μου πει πως ολα θα πανε καλα...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> θελω να ναι εδω διπλα μου και δεν μπορω να τον εχω.να τον δω να του μιλησω να με καταλαβει και να μου πει πως ολα θα πανε καλα...


Δεν το εχεις καταλαβει μαλλον ακομα αλλα δεν θα ειναι διπλα σου...φαινοταν απο τα πρωτα μηνυματα τι ειναι αυτος. Ας μη συγχιστω και ας μην αρχισω να σου εξηγω περεταιρω πραγματα που σου ειναι αχρηστα τωρα...τι ειπαμε; Να κοιτας τις πραξεις. Επρεπε να σου ειχε ηδη σταθει και να ηταν εκει απο τη πρωτη υποψια...αλλα τι περιμενεις απο ενα παιδακι που ειχατε σχεση ενος μηνα; Τετοιες πραξεις μετρανε...οχι το οτι σε πηγαινε βολτα με το μηχανακι. Εδω σε θελω καβουρα. 
Την μανα σου χρειαζεσαι κοριτσι μου. Να σου πει δυο λογια σταρατα που κανεις στο φορουμ δεν ειναι σε θεση να σου πει και μετα να σου σταθει οπως δε θα σου σταθει κανενας αλλος. 
Κι εγω εχω περιεργη σχεση με τη δικια μου. Ηταν καταπιεστικη, αυστηρη, με κατεκρινε μια ζωη...Και παντα νομιζα οτι ξερω καλυτερα. Ελα μου που στα σημαντικα μεχρι στιγμης εχει τελικα παντα δικιο ομως!
Και μπορει να εχουμε γινει κωλος πραγματικα και να μην αντεχω να ακουω τη φωνη της, αλλα στα πραγματικα ζορια, εστω με ξινισμενη τη φατσα ξερεις ποιος ειναι διπλα μου και μαχεται μεχρι τελευταιας ρανιδος ε; 
Τους εχουμε χεσμενους τους γονεις μεχρι να κανουμε καμια μαλακια...αλλα δεν θα σου σταθει κανενας γκομενος το ιδιο. Αμα θες ακου με. 
Το οτι ολα θα πανε καλα μπορω να στο πω εγω και θα στο πουν και αλλα μελη, και δεν το λεω ετσι, αληθεια ειναι.

----------


## 85Eon

> Τετοιες πραξεις μετρανε...οχι το οτι σε πηγαινε βολτα με το μηχανακι. Εδω σε θελω καβουρα.


Καλά κρασιά!
Η κοπελιά δεν το έχει καταλάβει, αλλά αυτός την είχε για να κάνει τη φιγούρα του και να το παίζει μάγκας στην παρέα του, να την ανεβάζει στη μηχανή και να το παίζει ιστορία. Τσαμπουκάς, τραμπούκος, ένας αλήτης στην κυριολεξία. Και τώρα που η kapakapa του είπε για το τεστ αυτός ξαφνικά έβγαλε λυρί και αντί να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες του της ζητάει κι άλλο χρόνο .... !!!
Κι αυτή εκεί! Κολλημένη μαζί του!
Αμά στην θέση του ήταν ένας άλλος που θα ήταν δίπλα της και θα την πρόσεχε μια τέτοια ώρα, θα τον είχε σουτάρει προ πολλου!!!
Γυναίκες παραδεχτείτε το! Αυτοί σας αρέσουν!
Τα σωστά παιδιά δεν έχουν αρκετη... "αυτοπεποίθηση"...

@kapakapa, οχι μονο να το πεις στους γονεις σου, αλλα να τους πεις και για τη συμπεριφορα του αληταρα, τα υπολοιπα θα τα αναλάβει ο πατερας σου...

----------


## melissa

Δεν ξέρω πώς να στο πω να το καταλάβεις αλλά θα προσπαθήσω. Δεν έχει σημασία ποιος θέλεις εσύ να είναι δίπλα σου, σημασία πρέπει να δίνεις στο ποιος θέλει να είναι δίπλα σου στα δύσκολα. Στα καλά, όλοι τέλειοι είναι. Σταμάτα να βασανίζεις το κεφάλι σου με τις σκέψεις ότι τον θέλεις κοντά σου και δεν είναι, και άρχισε να κάνεις σκέψεις ότι δεν τον θέλεις καθόλου γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι κοντά σου να σε στηρίζει. Έτσι πάει το πράγμα. Θέλουμε αυτούς που μας θελουν, δεν κυνηγάμε αυτούς που μας το παίζουν δύσκολοι.

Σου έχουν δώσει πολλά μέλη συμβουλές και δεν τις ακούς όπως να μην τον πάρεις να του το πεις πριν βγουν τα αποτελέσματα. Το ότι σου δίνουμε αυτές τις συμβουλές δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε πιο έξυπνες από σένα, αλλά ότι επειδή σε περνάμε κάποια χρόνια έχουμε κάνει παρόμοια λάθη με τα δικά σου εμείς ή οι φίλες μας και αφού έχουμε καεί, ξέρουμε να αναγνωρίζουμε συμπεριφορές και καταστάσεις αλλά και να ζητάμε κάτι καλύτερο για μας. Αυτό που περνάς είναι πολύ δύσκολο για αυτό προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις. Όποια και να είναι τα αποτελέσματα, λύσεις υπάρχουν όποια και αν είναι η απόφαση που θα πάρεις. Ο τύπος δεν είναι ούτε για φτύσιμο, απαράδεκτος από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος σε ό,τι έχεις αναφέρει. Δεν έχει νόημα αυτή τη στιγμή να κάτσω να σου αναλύσω γιατί είναι ένας χμ βλάκας (είχα σκεφτεί 10 χειρότερες λέξεις αλλά δεν θέλω να φάω καμιά ποινή από τη διαχείριση). Επικεντρώσου σε σένα και στο να είσαι εσύ καλά, και όχι στον κάθε βλάκα που βάζει την πάρτη του και τον εγωισμό του πάνω από τα δικά σου συναισθήματα. Καλά αποτελέσματα με τη χοριακή.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> @kapakapa, οχι μονο να το πεις στους γονεις σου, αλλα να τους πεις και για τη συμπεριφορα του αληταρα, τα υπολοιπα θα τα αναλάβει ο πατερας σου...


σιγα μη φωναξει κ τον μπρος λι να καθαρισει καλα μη το χοντραινεις κ τοσο πολυ.
εγω δε πιστευω οτι σοκαρισηκε τοσο απο αυτο για ενα θεμα που αφορα το παρελθον μπορει να εκανε κ αυτος το ιδιο κ τωρα να κανει την αθωα περιστερα.
συνηθως σε αυτον που εχει τη λιγοτερη αυτοπεποιθηση ριχνουν το φταιξιμο.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Καλά κρασιά!
> Η κοπελιά δεν το έχει καταλάβει, αλλά αυτός την είχε για να κάνει τη φιγούρα του και να το παίζει μάγκας στην παρέα του, να την ανεβάζει στη μηχανή και να το παίζει ιστορία. Τσαμπουκάς, τραμπούκος, ένας αλήτης στην κυριολεξία. Και τώρα που η kapakapa του είπε για το τεστ αυτός ξαφνικά έβγαλε λυρί και αντί να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες του της ζητάει κι άλλο χρόνο .... !!!
> Κι αυτή εκεί! Κολλημένη μαζί του!
> Αμά στην θέση του ήταν ένας άλλος που θα ήταν δίπλα της και θα την πρόσεχε μια τέτοια ώρα, θα τον είχε σουτάρει προ πολλου!!!
> Γυναίκες παραδεχτείτε το! Αυτοί σας αρέσουν!
> Τα σωστά παιδιά δεν έχουν αρκετη... "αυτοπεποίθηση"...
> 
> @kapakapa, οχι μονο να το πεις στους γονεις σου, αλλα να τους πεις και για τη συμπεριφορα του αληταρα, τα υπολοιπα θα τα αναλάβει ο πατερας σου...


συμφωνω απολυτα!! αντι να κατσει μαζι της τωρα που εχει τετοια αγωνια..ειναι εξαφανιζολ..κ της λεει να παρει κ αλλο χρονο...ας παρει τον χρονο του..αλλα εφοσον συντρεχει μια πιθανη εγκυμοσυνη θα επρεπε τωρα να κανει μια παρενθεση ο τυπος..κ αν εβγαινε αρνητικο να ζηταγε κ αλλο χρονο..
ειναι τρομερη η συμπεριφορα του! ειναι ανανδρος!
δεν ειναι καταλληλος να κανεις μια σχεση κ ο θεος μολις σου απεδειξε οτι ο τυπος δεν αξιζει..δες τα σημαδια, παρε το μνμ που λενε...
η πιθανη σου εγκυμοσυνη ηταν ενα σηαδι μια αφορμη οπυ ηρθε για να σου αποδειξει οτι ο τυπος δεν αξιζει μια κοριτσι μου..
εσυ καθεσαι κ κλαις κ τραβας το ζορι κ αυτος μη σου πω τωρα οτι βρισκεται κ σε αλλες αγκαλιες..
αυτο θελεις απο την ζωη σου?εναν ανθρωπο που στα δυσκολα θα κανει πισω?
τοσο αξιζεις ? τοσο πολυ χαμηλη αυτοπεποιηθηση εχεις?
ολο αυτο πρεπει να σου γινει μαθημα..να μαθεις να απαιτεις κ να διεκδικεις..
αν συνεχισεις ετσι ..ολο με ηλιθιους θα μπλεκεις..
απορω πως τον θελεις ακομα! εγω θα του ειχα σπασει τη μουρη εκει που καθεται.θα τον ειχα κανει ρεντικολο..
τουλαχιστον ας εκανε μια γαμηενη παρενθεση τωρα..
τελικα..εχεις να μαθεις πολλα! εισαι μικρη κ ευχομαι να μαθεις να αξιολογεις καποτε τις καταστασεις.
τελικα το τεστ βγηκε τι?

----------

